# I'm taking the leap!



## Athena9950 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've decided to take the leap and become a BBW. I've already stopped exercising and I'm eating everything I've ever wanted to...and it feels so right! 

I've already gone from 130 to 140 since last month and my muscle tone is slowly disappearing. It really feels right...so I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitely an interesting development here  do keep us posted!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 9, 2007)

If whatever you're eating doesn't turn paper clear when you rub it on paper, you need to eat something else.

Best of luck.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 9, 2007)

As long as you do it in a healthy way, without pushing yourself to much, thats fine ...

You have all of my support

Nastya


----------



## imfree (Jul 9, 2007)

Be careful and take good care of yourself. Stay moderately active, too, it's good for you.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't forget to record your progress. Good luck!


----------



## mustangbbw (Jul 9, 2007)

wow that is hott yes take before and after pictures


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 9, 2007)

p1x Pl33z!!!111eleven111 l0lz 0h, & 5t4y h3417hy!!11111  

Seriously though, props.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats dudette. ^_^


Here's a little article if you need help:

http://www.geocities.com/doctorfeeder/htgf.html


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought you were into like fitness and stuff?


----------



## Koldun (Jul 10, 2007)

...you gonna post pics of your progress? You know, so we can get a more accurate idea of how you're doing?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes.... Do it oh so careful. You can workout and gain weight too you know. It's always a good idea to do so, because you are more likely to be more in tune with your new weight. So eat like a CHAMP! AND WORKOUT LIKE A CHAMP TOOOO!!! *FLEXES MUSCLE* GRRRRRRR!! OH YEAHHHHHH!!!!  BICEP CURLS, MILE RUNS, AND EXTRA TACO SALAD!! YEAAAAAA!!  
WHoo... I need sleep.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I've decided to take the leap and become a BBW. I've already stopped exercising and I'm eating everything I've ever wanted to...and it feels so right!
> 
> I've already gone from 130 to 140 since last month and my muscle tone is slowly disappearing. It really feels right...so I'll keep you guys updated!


I think there's nothing wrong with putting on some weight, but I feel that stopping exercising is unadvisable, because we can be fat and still healthy -- or just fat. One allows continued mobility and to enjoy your life, the other, not so much, depending.


----------



## ChubbyFA (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with totally stopping real exercise TEMPORARILY and just being lazy and enjoying getting fatter for a while; sure you should try to stay healthy, but as long as the lack of exercise isn't permenant you should be fine... happy eating :eat1:


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jul 10, 2007)

I wish you good luck, good health and good eating!


----------



## dodo (Jul 10, 2007)

Now everything in the room is catching fire.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 10, 2007)

dodo said:


> Now everything in the room is catching fire.



I agree with you. ATHENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (Come back to me Greco-Roman Mythology!  ) is attractive  .


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just be cool about it. Spread your fatty foods around. Dont overdo it w/ sugary stuff, or fatty stuff. Besides it not being the healthiest thing, you might actually get sick of the fattening foods you love! If you excercise w/ weights and do no cardio, you will retain a nice shape while gaining. The muscle underneath will hold you together. Good luck!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2007)

Listen to Fatlane--

If the paper turns clear, it's your window to weight gain!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2007)

Just saying. Leaping & weight gain do not go together. I'd go with couching. 

I'm fridgin' it, baby. Fatness here I come!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I thought you were into like fitness and stuff?



Yeah, I was. Not anymore baby! Woo!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I agree with you. ATHENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (Come back to me Greco-Roman Mythology!  ) is attractive  .



Wow! I'm very flattered! 

I didn't think I would get so many compliments from FAs. But it is true. I'm foxy.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you have a set weight goal in mind?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 10, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Do you have a set weight goal in mind?



We're all hoping for a bajilliondy pounds.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

fatlane said:


> We're all hoping for a bajilliondy pounds.



Not really...Whatever I end up feeling comfortable at!

Although Courtney looks awfully scrumptuous at 340 lbs! I don't know...I might aim for that but I'm not really sure to be honest!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't mind them. The are just excited about the idea of Goddess Athena.


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Not really...Whatever I end up feeling comfortable at!
> 
> Although Courtney looks awfully scrumptuous at 340 lbs! I don't know...I might aim for that but I'm not really sure to be honest!



I'll say, Athena, you're certainly tall enough to carry 340 lbs, and look lovely, should you go there.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 10, 2007)

"Athena, I had no idea how much I’d need her
In peaceful times I hold her close and I feed her
My heart starts palpitating when I think my guess was wrong
But I think I’ll get along
She’s just a girl - she’s a bomb

Athena, all I ever want to do is please her
My life has been so settled and she’s the reason
Just one word from her and my troubles are long gone
But I think I’ll get along

She’s just a girl - she’s a bomb

Just a girl just a girl
Just a girl just a girl
Just a girl just a girl
She’s just a girl"


Be the "bomb" girl !!!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 10, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Yeah, I was. Not anymore baby! Woo!



As others have said, keep up your activity. The body needs it. Besides exercise lets you eat even more. :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 10, 2007)

Gordo Mejor said:


> As others have said, keep up your activity. The body needs it. Besides exercise lets you eat even more. :eat1: :wubu:



Ditto what Gordo says Athena.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 10, 2007)

Be sure to eat right so you don't get the DAMNED DIABETES and have to pay attention every time Wilford Brimley shows up on television, pronouncing it "die-uh-bee-tiss". I HATE THAT.


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2007)

your poops get bigger when you're 350 lbs.

right?


----------



## Spanky (Jul 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> your poops get bigger when you're 350 lbs.
> 
> right?



So do your boops and your boobs and your poobs. 

Take your pick.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> your poops get bigger when you're 350 lbs.
> 
> right?



Does this have to do with your thing for farts?


----------



## wistful (Jul 10, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Be sure to eat right so you don't get the DAMNED DIABETES and have to pay attention every time Wilford Brimley shows up on television, pronouncing it "die-uh-bee-tiss". I HATE THAT.



What is with him pronouncing it that way..always gives me a fit of the giggles it does.Sorry I know this is infantile but I just have to: 

View attachment diabeetus.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a sudden urge to order medical equipment.


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Does this have to do with your thing for farts?



damnit, kid, did you have to start with this again? you know full well I don't have a thing with farts.

do you want me to put you on the List? Because I can, and I will.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> damnit, kid, did you have to start with this again? you know full well I don't have a thing with farts.



Hey! You were the one that brought up poo.



> do you want me to put you on the List?



No, I sorry.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2007)

wistful said:


> What is with him pronouncing it that way..always gives me a fit of the giggles it does.Sorry I know this is infantile but I just have to:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jul 10, 2007)

coolies another goddess!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hey! You were the one that brought up poo.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sorry.



Haha! Yeah, I'm going to really clog some toilets...lol... 

I am a goddess...aren't I? hmm...Yes...


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> "Athena, I had no idea how much Id need her
> In peaceful times I hold her close and I feed her
> My heart starts palpitating when I think my guess was wrong
> But I think Ill get along
> ...



Nice poem, guy.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh and I assume I won't be able to wipe myself or properly bathe because I won't be able to reach my privates! Yipee!


----------



## wistful (Jul 10, 2007)

snip pic BothGunsBlazing posted:


umm is that kitty supposed to look like Mr.Brimley ..cause it totally does.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I am a goddess...aren't I? hmm...Yes...



Apparently you soon will be from what you've said anyways.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

wistful said:


> umm is that kitty supposed to look like Mr.Brimley ..cause it totally does.



He totally does!  

I love Caturday pics.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 10, 2007)

I lost a washcloth in one of my rolls. Carry on now.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I lost a washcloth in one of my rolls.



I got lost at Target. What? It's a big store. It was one of them genormous Super Targets and everything. It was scary.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 10, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Nice poem, guy.



No! :doh: 

Sorry, hun! That is the first few lines of "Athena" by the Who. Can't take any of the writing credit. Just thought the song sounded appropriate.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> No! :doh:
> 
> Sorry, hun! That is the first few lines of "Athena" by the Who. Can't take any of the writing credit. Just thought the song sounded appropriate.



I feel ashamed for not knowing that...


----------



## Spanky (Jul 10, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I feel ashamed for not knowing that...



Get your Who on!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9kR3bE1m-4


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Get your Who on!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9kR3bE1m-4



Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2007)

wistful said:


> What is with him pronouncing it that way..always gives me a fit of the giggles it does.Sorry I know this is infantile but I just have to:



Even more ignorant than that is my father, who refers to the disease as "the diabetics" and swears I'm going to hell because I prefer to be fat. 

View attachment ! diabetix.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 10, 2007)

wistful said:


> What is with him pronouncing it that way..always gives me a fit of the giggles it does.Sorry I know this is infantile but I just have to:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pod4jIKT_kA


----------



## fatlane (Jul 10, 2007)

Another word of caution: have a removable outer wall installed for when the forklift has to come and haul your bed to the hospital.

Also be sure to buy a bed designed to be carried by a forklift. Get that done now.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 10, 2007)

Alright Athena 
I'm proud of you taking the leap into becoming a BBW. So you gained 10lbs thats reallly good


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Spanky said:


> So do your boops and your boobs and your poobs.
> 
> Take your pick.



Please don't start up the fat vag stuff again.... 

Btw, I have exercised quite regularly for 12 years- I was still able to easily gain with an hour a day of exercise.... of course, it's also easier to put it on when I slack off on the exercise. 
Just want to say Athena, it's more than just weighing more....it also affects your mobility and energy level if you don't stay active.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Haha! Yeah, I'm going to really clog some toilets...lol...
> 
> I am a goddess...aren't I? hmm...Yes...



hey, you're starting to sound like the Dims Chat Toilet Clogging Fetish Guy. 
FanTAStic!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Why must diabetes always come along and ruin our fun? That disease is an asshole. Fo real.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm more bummed out by the broken toilets.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm more bummed out by the broken toilets.



I think all the landfill contaminates has effected Athena. Let's have a moment of silence and pray that she gets better.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I think all the landfill contaminates has effected Athena. Let's have a moment of silence and pray that she gets better.



I don't get it...I feel really dumb...


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

So, tell us more about your weight-gain hopes, Athena. When did you first decide this was something you wanted to do? Are you hoping to find an FA boyfriend here at Dims? Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> So, tell us more about your weight-gain hopes, Athena. When did you first decide this was something you wanted to do? Are you hoping to find an FA boyfriend here at Dims? Chocolate or vanilla?



Chocolate or Vanilla...haha

Well I always admired big chicks. I'm always looking for fun with either sex since I'm bisexual. So whatever happens, happens. My life is an open book.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I don't get it...I feel really dumb...



Okay, Fresh Kills?


----------



## GPL (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Wow! I'm very flattered!
> 
> I didn't think I would get so many compliments from FAs. But it is true. I'm foxy.



You are one damn cutie!:wubu: 
This is cool news, but I hope you do it because you want it yourself and not because we want it...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, Fresh Kills?



Oh yeah...I swear I'm blonde sometimes.

I live on the other side of the island so thankfully I don't have to deal with Fresh Kills too much. Over near Port Ivory.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

GPL said:


> You are one damn cutie!:wubu:
> This is cool news, but I hope you do it because you want it yourself and not because we want it...
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



:wubu: 

Of course...I'm doing it for no one else but myself. I know my mother is going to kill me for it!


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

GPL said:


> You are one damn cutie!:wubu:
> This is cool news, but I hope you do it because you want it yourself and not because we want it...
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.


GPL that's a lie and you know it. 'Fess up.

Tight weaves and jelly rolls,
J.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> :wubu:
> 
> Of course...I'm doing it for no one else but myself. I know my mother is going to kill me for it!



Yeah, there's a lot of that going around, i hear.


----------



## imfree (Jul 11, 2007)

Fat causes insulin resistance. Fat also causes a person to require higher doses of medicines, to be resistant to some poisons, to be more resistant to some diseases, to obviously be resistant to famine, and because of higher body mass and electrical resistance, even substantially more resistant to electrocution. Dr TJ and I control my diabeedus with a large hammer, U-500 Insulin, and it keeps me well. JMHO, not to be taken as medical advice.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

I've decided to make my grandmother my inspiration.

She was the best cook ever! She would always cook huge Greek meals every day (and she loved to eat them too!)

At her heaviest I think she was around 560 lbs (which is too heavy) and almost completely immobile. But the woman was beautiful!

She would always joke about her weight. She called herself "the patron goddess indulgence". She always ate incredible amounts and rarely left the house. She really was a goddess in my eyes!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I've decided to make my grandmother my inspiration.
> 
> She was the best cook ever! She would always cook huge Greek meals every day (and she loved to eat them too!)
> 
> ...



Do you know about how much you want to gain? I'm sure that slow and steady is the safest way, just like with losing it. 

And you know, a big Greek meal sounds mighty good right about now!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2007)

But isn't your mother made at you? Remember, she can always prepare you a sitz bath.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Do you know about how much you want to gain? I'm sure that slow and steady is the safest way, just like with losing it.
> 
> And you know, a big Greek meal sounds mighty good right about now!



I think I want to be about 350.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> But isn't your mother made at you? Remember, she can always prepare you a sitz bath.



Yeah, my mother will be very upset I think. Especially since we've run a few marathons together but I don't care. My grandmother was always cooler anyway.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I've decided to make my grandmother my inspiration.
> 
> She was the best cook ever! She would always cook huge Greek meals every day (and she loved to eat them too!)
> 
> ...



how did she manage to weigh herself?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I've noticed this to be true. I'm one of the only thin lesbians I know. Also the only Greek-Jewish ones but that's another story. LOL
> 
> View attachment 19399





Athena9950 said:


> Chocolate or Vanilla...haha
> 
> Well I always admired big chicks. I'm always looking for fun with either sex since I'm bisexual. So whatever happens, happens. My life is an open book.


 I'm not trying to split hairs, but after looking for your introductory post yesterday, and reading some of your posts in this thread, I noticed a discrepancy. So which is it? Have you had a change of heart, or are you in the midst of an identity crisis? Just curious.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Yeah, my mother will be very upset I think. Especially since we've run a few marathons together but I don't care. My grandmother was always cooler anyway.



I bet she was! Can you post a shot of the 2 of you? We love baby/kiddie pix, here!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> how did she manage to weigh herself?



One of the hospitals we took her to had a big scale.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm not trying to split hairs, but after looking for your introductory post yesterday, and reading some of your posts in this thread, I noticed a discrepancy. So which is it? Have you had a change of heart, or are you in the midst of an identity crisis? Just curious.



I'm just changing. I'm really bisexual though.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> I bet she was! Can you post a shot of the 2 of you? We love baby/kiddie pix, here!



My mother has all of the pictures of her and unfortunately my grandmother is no longer with us. But oh well. Maybe I'll get some one day.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm sure that someone has already said this, but I'm sleepy and can't read it all  

Since you're so slender now, you might want to do this very slow and incrementally. It might be that at, say, 200, or 250 or whatever. you'll feel like 'yes this is the right weight.' I mean just don't get too caught up in a number, whether it's 350 or 90. Because it all depends on how you feel, and being fixated on a figure can be really damaging to ye olde noggin.

Be careful and safe, and do what makes you happy. And rock the new body.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your grandmother. We'd love to see that picture when you get it! We can see your role model.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm definitely going to do this the healthy way and yes, I'll see if I have any pictures of my grandmother. She was the best!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 11, 2007)

side note: i just looked at your profile, and love that picture. it's super cute.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> side note: i just looked at your profile, and love that picture. it's super cute.



Aww! Thanks! Yeah, my friend Molly took that of me right after she smacked my ass. lol


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well here it is. This is a picture of my grandmother in 1960 at the age of 40.
Unfortunately not a full body picture but this might be the best I can do. 

View attachment ist2_1096889_portrait_female_greek_cypriot_retro_pretty_in_pink.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2007)

So, she was still getting out of the house at that point?..not quite a goddess?..cool..


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

mossystate said:


> So, she was still getting out of the house at that point?..not quite a goddess?..cool..



Yeah she could still walk very well back then. I think that was taken in Central Park. She was probably 350 lbs back then with the biggest butt I've ever seen on a human! lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2007)

She looks barely 200 lbs in that pic, if that.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Aww! Thanks! Yeah, my friend Molly took that of me right after she smacked my ass. lol



Hey I'm going to start using that technique when taking pictures of my friends! 

And your grandmother was beautiful. And also looked kind of sly, which is always good.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> She looks barely 200 lbs in that pic, if that.



Yeah she wasn't nearly as fat above the waist. Kind of an interesting thing.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2007)

wow, we should really hang out next time I go visit my mom. Sounds good?


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Hey I'm going to start using that technique when taking pictures of my friends!
> 
> And your grandmother was beautiful. And also looked kind of sly, which is always good.



It is a great technique! She likes to do that and on several occasions she has grabbed my beaver before taking a picture (I was very angry at her the first time she did that). She's quite the bad girl.

Thank you about my grandmother! She was very sly. She always hid cookies in her bedroom!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> wow, we should really hang out next time I go visit my mom. Sounds good?



Let's do it!


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Well here it is. This is a picture of my grandmother in 1960 at the age of 40.
> Unfortunately not a full body picture but this might be the best I can do.



you have her hairdo!


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> It is a great technique! She likes to do that and on several occasions she has grabbed my beaver before taking a picture (I was very angry at her the first time she did that). She's quite the bad girl.
> 
> Thank you about my grandmother! She was very sly. She always hid cookies in her bedroom!


Yes, I always hid cookies in her bedroom, too.

But then she'd eat them.

So, does your friend Molly know Brooke Shields' mom?


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> Yes, I always hid cookies in her bedroom, too.
> 
> But then she'd eat them.
> 
> So, does your friend Molly know Brooke Shields' mom?



That's my grandmother! She'd go through a pack of double stuf oreos in two days!

Yet again...that Brooke Shields comment is over my head...I'm so blonde...fake blonde but blonde nonetheless...


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> That's my grandmother! She'd go through a pack of double stuf oreos in two days!
> 
> Yet again...that Brooke Shields comment is over my head...I'm so blonde...fake blonde but blonde nonetheless...



it's all about grabbing the peach, baby. Grabbing the peach.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> it's all about grabbing the peach, baby. Grabbing the peach.



My peach hath been grabbed by Molly repeatedly. In public. Embarassing.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jul 11, 2007)

nice!

sounds like ample pear shapes run in the family! hopefully as you fatten up you'll develop into one too!

go on a cruise and you are sure to gain weight...just avoid the gym and eat all they offer, they'll have to roll you off the boat.



Athena9950 said:


> Yeah she could still walk very well back then. I think that was taken in Central Park. She was probably 350 lbs back then with the biggest butt I've ever seen on a human! lol


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

fanofdimensions said:


> go on a cruise and you are sure to gain weight...just avoid the gym and eat all they offer, they'll have to roll you off the boat.


like when they transfer dolphins! in a giant tarp!

hey, athena, before you eat one more morsel, I think you should have a series of photos taken. Really. If you ever decide to sell tix to your burgeoning ass, you'll be glad you did.

There's a market for this kind of thing. Take the pix now. They'll be golden, later on.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jul 11, 2007)

one only has to look at the experiences of Famous Internet Gainers (who I shall not name as doing so risks a flaming for doing so) and realize, yeah that's a good idea!





Jes said:


> like when they transfer dolphins! in a giant tarp!
> 
> hey, athena, before you eat one more morsel, I think you should have a series of photos taken. Really. If you ever decide to sell tix to your burgeoning ass, you'll be glad you did.
> 
> There's a market for this kind of thing. Take the pix now. They'll be golden, later on.


----------



## imfree (Jul 11, 2007)

fanofdimensions said:


> one only has to look at the experiences of Famous Internet Gainers (who I shall not name as doing so risks a flaming for doing so) and realize, yeah that's a good idea!



It's true, some FA's find WG B&A pictures very "interesting".


----------



## fatlane (Jul 11, 2007)

WHERE ARE THE PICS? THERE ARE SUPPOSED TO BE PIX PLZ TANX!

Also, please grow your hair in a brunette chick mullet plz tanx.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Also, please grow your hair in a brunette chick mullet plz tanx.


Now, now. Not everyone can be you, honey.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh come on, Mullets rule!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

Especially chick mullets.

Oh man, now I need to take a cold shower JUST THINKING about chick mullets. 

I think that's a fetish, not a preference, though...


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know about the whole mullet thing. I like my hair the way it is.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I don't know about the whole mullet thing. I like my hair the way it is.



They're just teasing you. It's a Dim's injoke. A famous/infamous Dims feedee had big 80s hair.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> They're just teasing you. It's a Dim's injoke. A famous/infamous Dims feedee had big 80s hair.



Yeah Kelligirl kind of had that bad 80s hair thing going on didn't she?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I've decided to take the leap and become a BBW. I've already stopped exercising and I'm eating everything I've ever wanted to...and it feels so right!
> 
> I've already gone from 130 to 140 since last month and my muscle tone is slowly disappearing. It really feels right...so I'll keep you guys updated!



I recommend light exercise such as walking instead of jogging and a stair climber while watching TV you don't have to stop exercising altogether bu light exercise does help.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Yeah Kelligirl kind of had that bad 80s hair thing going on didn't she?



pfft. that big hair was key. I mean, when she hit 400, she was actually only 370 in terms of fatness. the rest was hair.

btw, living in Jersey, that sort of thing is for some reason forkin' sexy.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

This has to be some sort of variant of Godwin's Law. Since I actually worked on The Daily Texan while Mike Godwin was editor there (along with Matt Wagner and Chris Ware... what a star-studded lot I hobnobbed with!), I'll propose Fatlane's Law:

*FATLANE'S LAW*
The longer a thread is hijacked on the DimBoard, the more likely someone's gonna mention or make reference to Kelligrl.

*FATLANE'S CORROLARY*
Fatlane will also probably be the doofus what makes the Kelligrl reference, too.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

We love Kelligrl. We can't help it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> We love Kelligrl. We can't help it.



did you first find all of her pix back in the '80s, when the rest of us did? have you been following her career since then? What do you think happened to her?


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> did you first find all of her pix back in the '80s, when the rest of us did? have you been following her career since then? What do you think happened to her?



I found her pictures in the late 90s I think.

Not sure what happened to her. Maybe she got sick of it and just left the scene. Maybe she lost all the weight maybe not. Who knows.


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> did you first find all of her pix back in the '80s, when the rest of us did? have you been following her career since then? What do you think happened to her?



Maybe Kelligrl's spirit took possession of Athena? That would explain a lot, just imagine the scene from "Ghost" where Patrick Swayze gets inside Whoopi Goldberg's body, but change from Swayze and Goldberg to Kelligrl and Athena.

Makes sense, no? The mystery of Kelligrl solved.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

But I'm prettier than Kelligrl.


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> But I'm prettier than Kelligrl.



Snap! You're now Kelligrl 2.0, bigger, better, and prettier, no?


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I found her pictures in the late 90s I think.
> 
> Not sure what happened to her. Maybe she got sick of it and just left the scene. Maybe she lost all the weight maybe not. Who knows.



wow, you've been interested in fat people for a long time then, havne't you?


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

butch said:


> Snap! You're now Kelligrl 2.0, bigger, better, and prettier, no?



I'm Athena. Here me roar. Roar.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

oh, man.


this has now won my special stamp of 

20 lbs. of crazy in a 10 lbs. bag.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> wow, you've been interested in fat people for a long time then, havne't you?



Quite some time.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, man.
> 
> 
> this has now won my special stamp of
> ...



Me? Or the topic?

Maybe it's time to kill this damn thing.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Me? Or the topic?
> 
> Maybe it's time to kill this damn thing.



but we're only on page 7, Zeus!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> but we're only on page 7, Zeus!



Indeed. Onward and upward! This is SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 12, 2007)

From Liberty Medical Equipment. Also, I have this strange craving for Quaker Oats.....they're good and good for you.

Still, he was brilliantly over the top on a weekly basis in Walker, Texas Ranger.

What? That wasn't Wilfred? Oh, Nevermind.

But he does do the worst Cajun accent ever in Hard Target. That was a FANTASTICALLY bad movie.

And you should totally keep up with leg workouts -- squats, extensions, presses, and the like, to keep up your lower body strength. Also good for cardio health and the lower body? Recumbent bike.

In the long run, it will allow you to get around better and make sure that you don't end up with health problems or unable to get around well.



fatlane said:


> I have a sudden urge to order medical equipment.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> From Liberty Medical Equipment. Also, I have this strange craving for Quaker Oats.....they're good and good for you.
> 
> Still, he was brilliantly over the top on a weekly basis in Walker, Texas Ranger.
> 
> ...



I probably will. It's hard to break old habits. I used to be a total workout junkie.


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I probably will. It's hard to break old habits. I used to be a total workout junkie.



Probably back in the late 80's when you would have been.....4?


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I probably will. It's hard to break old habits. I used to be a total workout junkie.



If you're looking for a fat bisexual coach, to help you reach your full potential, send me a PM and upon request I can supply qualifications (weights, measurements, how much I can eat at one sitting), and references (Dims folks who can attest to my veracity and voracity). :eat1:


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

butch said:


> (Dims folks who can attest to my veracity and voracity). :eat1:



She's real...AND she's real fat!

haha.


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> She's real...AND she's real fat!
> 
> haha.



Is that Dims version of "They're real, and they're spectacular"?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Maybe it's time to kill this damn thing.



Nah, people haven't had this much light hearted fun in the weight room in ages


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

no, but close!

a stripper i met once told me that her answer to the questin 'are they real' was:

yes they're real. REAL EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Still, he was brilliantly over the top on a weekly basis in Walker, Texas Ranger.



Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Chuck Norris is gross.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Haha! Yeah, I'm going to really clog some toilets...lol...
> 
> I am a goddess...aren't I? hmm...Yes...




Way to stereotype.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Way to stereotype.



I'm a bad person huh?


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I'm a bad person huh?



No worse than Hitler.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2007)

I know another way to clog a toilet.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Chuck Norris is gross.



Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 12, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I know another way to clog a toilet.




I'm thinkin.......swirly.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> No worse than Hitler.



... and there's Godwin's law.

Now I have the urge to photoshop Hitler, Kelligrl, and Wilford Brimley all in the same pic.

It's the right thing to do and the tasty way to do it.


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> ... and there's Godwin's law.
> 
> Now I have the urge to photoshop Hitler, Kelligrl, and Wilford Brimley all in the same pic.
> 
> It's the right thing to do and the tasty way to do it.



I agree and expect results within the hour.


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> ... and there's Godwin's law.
> 
> Now I have the urge to photoshop Hitler, Kelligrl, and Wilford Brimley all in the same pic.
> 
> It's the right thing to do and the tasty way to do it.



Do them as Mount Rushmore...add one of the Three Stooges...Shemp I think.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm thinkin.......swirly.



In a hotel room full of fat chicks. All will be satisfied.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

I love my thread!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> no, but close!
> 
> a stripper i met once told me that her answer to the questin 'are they real' was:
> 
> yes they're real. REAL EXPENSIVE!



Hmph. With that much silicone, I expect to be able to balance my chequebook and play Grand Theft Auto, not be physically aroused.

Wait, don't they use saline now? Should I be trying to make a joke about fake boobs and contact lenses?

Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

By popular request...

you asked for it, remember! 

View attachment ohnoooo.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I love my thread!



Well I love my dead gay son, but you don't hear me talking about it!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

If I don't have 10,000 rep points by midnight it'll be because people aren't looking at the above picture. It's that simple.


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> If I don't have 10,000 rep points by midnight it'll be because people aren't looking at the above picture. It's that simple.



damn, I repped you a few posts back, but I'm repping you a 10,000 times in my mind right now.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

i would've liked to have seen some donuts.

just sayin'.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm with Jes.

No donuts, no rep.

Photoshop Adolf's mustache off while you're at it; SUCH a fashion faux pas, but genocide is always in style.

(what? too far? )


----------



## supersoup (Jul 12, 2007)

my head explodes every few posts in this thread.


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> If I don't have 10,000 rep points by midnight it'll be because people aren't looking at the above picture. It's that simple.



Where's my Mt Rushmore, and where is Shemp?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says. I totally dig that big 80s hair.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> Where's my Mt Rushmore, and where is Shemp?



Getting them to look Mt. Rushmore-y would be a long term project. You sure, _you sure_ you wanna commission that work?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 12, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> I love my thread!






I love your thread tooo! >.<

Soooo


Congrats on the self-realization! You are on a hedonistically delightful road to sexy happyness and achieving your potential.  

Plus, that's sooo totally hot. @[email protected]

Why didn't you think you'd attract a lot of FA-feeders? Ultimately, all sexuality is conceptual in nature, and a former body-builder/workout fanatic letter herself go and gaining weight is a highly praiseworthy concept. Hell, I didn't expect to encounter such a thing outside of poorly written weight gain fics. :smitten: 


Also, this has been driving me nuts: in your avatar pic, what are the things in your mouth?


----------



## imfree (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I love your thread tooo! >.<
> 
> Soooo
> 
> ...



I'm with Fuzzy on that stuff, but the avatar is what I want to know
about, too. What ARE those things in your mouth, Athena?


----------



## wistful (Jul 12, 2007)

ok I'm just posting here again because this thread is going to become a LEGEND and I just want to be able to say that I was there when it happened..sorta like how people love to say where they were when Neil Armstrong landed on the moon.Hitler,Wilford Brimley,Kelligrl,a quote from Heathers..This thread has got it all!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

wistful said:


> This thread has got it all!!!



And Chuck Norris! And no I didn't write this stuff. It's widely known facts about Chuck. 

Chuck Norris grinds his coffee with his teeth and boils the water with his own rage.

Chuck Norris does not "style" his hair. It lies perfectly in place out of sheer terror.

A high tide means Chuck Norris is flying over your coast. The tide is caused by God pissing his pants.

Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks don't really kill people. They wipe out their entire existence from the space-time continuum.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 12, 2007)

My love of this thread is only matched by my disdain for chuck norris jokes. -_-

I prefer light bulb jokes and Ole and Lina jokes.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah, I'm a bit maxed out on the Chuck Norris one-liners. You could say I've had my fill.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> My love of this thread is only matched by my disdain for chuck norris jokes. -_-



Jokes nothing. It's all the damn truth! Annoying people with it is just an added bonus.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it up and I'll be forced to retaliate. I might even have to bring in some shaggy dog stories. >.0


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Keep it up and I'll be forced to retaliate. I might even have to bring in some shaggy dog stories. >.0



Bring it on! I'm in the mood to hand out Spite Rep like candy.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 12, 2007)

How many cabinet members does it take to change a light bulb?

Two. One to smash the dead bulb and one to blame the darkness on the previous administration.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> How many cabinet members does it take to change a light bulb?



Nice try, but you promised Shaggy Dog Stories. Shaggy and Scooby stories are also acceptable.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 12, 2007)

I said "if necessary". Shaggy dog stories are what I start throwing when I run outta lightbulb jokes.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I didn't expect to encounter such a thing outside of poorly written weight gain fics. :smitten:
> 
> 
> :



Yes, well, I'm still not sure you have, boobookitty.

Anyway, the things in Athena's mouth? Small island nations. SHE A BIG GIRL!


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I just saw Elvis in this thread!!! I KNOW he's around here somewhere. 

View attachment ! elvis4 web.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Gotcha, Elvis!






 my kitteh


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 13, 2007)

FL, your pic is CLASSIC. I mean, I still want donuts, but I'm dyin' over here. If Conrad were willing, you'd have all my rep points right now.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 13, 2007)

imfree said:


> I'm with Fuzzy on that stuff, but the avatar is what I want to know
> about, too. What ARE those things in your mouth, Athena?



They're pill organizers! Weird huh? 

View attachment 11248_2166_77a11dbfcf_m.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

I wish I could give Fatlane even more rep just for his correct spelling of Diabeetus.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> They're pill organizers! Weird huh?



Yeah! 100% crazy, if you know what i mean. And i think that you do.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Yeah! 100% crazy, if you know what i mean. And i think that you do.



You confound me every day. Are you calling me a druggy?

Don't listen to me kids. Drugs are fun.


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> They're pill organizers! Weird huh?



Hahaha!!!, Athena, hilarious for sure. Now that you told me, I can tell, thanks.
Another thing, Athena, given your past history, please make SURE that
you don't have latent heart damage if you're really going to gain that much
weight.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 13, 2007)

You like me! You really like me!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 13, 2007)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, Athena, hilarious for sure. Now that you told me, I can tell, thanks.
> Another thing, Athena, given your past history, please make SURE that
> you don't have latent heart damage if you're really going to gain that much
> weight.



My past history? The drug addiction? You have a point. I'm sure my heart isn't in the best condition after my college years. That was a rough time.


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> My past history? The drug addiction? You have a point. I'm sure my heart isn't in the best condition after my college years. That was a rough time.



That's exactly what I (discreetly) meant. As I'm in the 400's, myself,
Dr TJ has said she didn't want to see me succumb to "High Output Heart Failure". I've read that bulimics who gain a lot of weight after recovery are at risk and I'm concerned that you could be, too. Latent damage from electrolyte imbalance and high load because of high body mass can lead to High Output Heart Failure. I'm an FA who adores 400 lb+ women, but I've also seen the consequences of large weight-gains. Just be careful.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

Say, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but can we see any progress?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 13, 2007)

So, Athena, what was it like being born from a migraine? Do you still have that cute talking owl?


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Da Games Elite said:


> Say, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but can we see any progress?



...I...



pants.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=495706&postcount=22


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=495706&postcount=22



Ahhhh Wag, my friend. You stumbled upon my post. Yeah isn't that a big question????

Things that make you go hmmmmmm??


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe that's the progress Athena has made? A change to her appearance? It's certainly possible!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Big question?

Nope, just looks like she's a fake, her "picture" in fatlane's avatar thread is a fake, her statements of being lesbian, no wait, bisexual (since, ya know, everyone's bisexual) are fake, her avatar doesn't look like either picture, and her original picture was probably fake too, just like the pic of her 300 pound grandmother with a 150 pound figure from the shoulders up.

There shall be no weight gain here, sadly, save for the fat on the brain of yet another internet troll.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> ...I...
> 
> 
> 
> pants.



From here on out, and for the rest of my life, whenever I'm speechless, I'm going to say "I...pants" and leave it at that.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Big question?
> 
> Nope, just looks like she's a fake, her "picture" in fatlane's avatar thread is a fake, her statements of being lesbian, no wait, bisexual (since, ya know, everyone's bisexual) are fake, her avatar doesn't look like either picture, and her original picture was probably fake too, just like the pic of her 300 pound grandmother with a 150 pound figure from the shoulders up.
> 
> There shall be no weight gain here, sadly, save for the fat on the brain of yet another internet troll.




I...pants.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm seeing Jes do that with Shatner-like inflection, sometimes beseeching other times SHOUTING...pants.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 13, 2007)

iPants: The latest in filesharing fabric technology.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I...pants.


I think you mean:


> ...I...
> 
> 
> 
> pants.


Where's your opening ellipsis and middling line breaks, eh? Who corrected who this time? :batting:


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> From here on out, and for the rest of my life, whenever I'm speechless, I'm going to say "I...pants" and leave it at that.



we'll talk. 
PM.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah, I was using my version of it. See, what Jes was saying and what I was reading were two different things. In my head, it was I...pants, rather than

...I...



pants.

Two different things--one inspired by the other. No need for correction.





Wagimawr said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> Where's your opening ellipsis and middling line breaks, eh? Who corrected who this time? :batting:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

:bow: You've learned well from the master, I see.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Gotcha, Elvis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm angry that it wouldn't let me rep you for this........ I love Elvis


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Wait. She's fake? 

What the fuck. I hate it when I believe people. 

God dammit *someone explain to me what's happening*.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

wax, we're on page eleven. ELEVEN. c'mon!

and I'm not sayin' anything. I truly don't know!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

LOL

I love Waxy...like a really smart little lamb, lost in the woods...*pinches her wittle cheeks*...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> wax, we're on page eleven. ELEVEN. c'mon!
> 
> and I'm not sayin' anything. I truly don't know!


 
I know, and I read them all, really. I just hadn't remembered her from that first picture until now. So shoooot, I dunno. Also, I'm lazy and self-centered! I need to have things spelled out for me. It's what makes me lovable.

I have no opinion on the subject. I just want to be fed opinions by others. Force fed, if you don't mind.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> LOL
> 
> I love Waxy...like a really smart little lamb, lost in the woods...*pinches her wittle cheeks*...


 
TSL and I are currently exchanging emails about another subject entirely, but something I didn't know led her to say that I was "super smart, but a little ditzy." 

Ah yes, that's me. Never really knows what's going on.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> TSL and I are currently exchanging emails about another subject entirely, but something I didn't know led her to say that I was "super smart, but a little ditzy."
> 
> Ah yes, that's me. Never really knows what's going on.



ditzy???..hmmmmm..I don't see that...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ditzy???..hmmmmm..I don't see that...



Well then we'll say that I have a little problem with attention. As in I don't give things enough.

But on topic, I can see those pics being the same person, actually. Different lighting and hair, but nothing too glaringly off to me. 

Then again, only kind of sort of paying attention.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Well then we'll say that I have a little problem with attention. As in I don't give things enough.
> 
> But on topic, I can see those pics being the same person, actually. Different lighting and hair, but nothing too glaringly off to me.
> 
> Then again, only kind of sort of paying attention.



*L*

I was going to say the same thing about the pictures. You have a thin woman with lightish hair...eh...close call. I know that when I work the 'cameraaboveheadsodoublechinisnotshowing..fat chick pic....I look much different than I do when it is a more candid or head on pic.

But, no matter the pictures, let's just be glad this thread exists..k?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *L*
> 
> I was going to say the same thing about the pictures. You have a thin woman with lightish hair...eh...close call. I know that when I work the 'cameraaboveheadsodoublechinisnotshowing..fat chick pic....I look much different than I do when it is a more candid or head on pic.



Yeah, I look totally different depending on the angle and the lighting. I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt, because I don't see anything too weird yet, and I've decided to be nice this week. It's fun!



> But, no matter the pictures, let's just be glad this thread exists..k?



I'm just glad I'm here with you! *fights back tears*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> I truly don't know!



I don't know and I don't care. Apathy is it's own reward.


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't know and I don't care. Apathy is it's own reward.



What's the difference between ignorance and apathy?

I don't know and I don't care. 

/Loves that joke.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 13, 2007)

Mini said:


> What's the difference between ignorance and apathy?
> 
> I don't know and I don't care.
> 
> /Loves that joke.



That is a good one.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm just glad I'm here with you! *fights back tears*




*sits you on my right knee and gives you a horsey ride


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *sits you on my right knee and gives you a horsey ride



Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *sits you on my right knee and gives you a horsey ride



Am I too fat to sit on your other knee? :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Am I too fat to sit on your other knee? :batting:



Hmmmm..the right knee is stronger...you switch with Waxy...and away we shall go, my little jockeys..


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

I hope y'all are happy. You've ruined the wannabe fat chick's thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmm..the right knee is stronger...you switch with Waxy...and away we shall go, my little jockeys..



This is soooo hot..... see? I finally got you to join Waxy and me  :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Go ahead and drive around us..with these two on me..I am a slow horsey.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is soooo hot..... see? I finally got you to join Waxy and me  :batting:



Honey...I was the one offering the rides...you sure are full of yourself...pffft..now..more fresh hay...thanky.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Honey...I was the one offering the rides...you sure are full of yourself...pffft..now..more fresh hay...thanky.



I love it when you get all domineering like this....... whatever you say, Mistress just please don't use that horsewhip on me


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright, alright. It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt.

To the OP, my dear Athena. You'll see that people have some concerns. If you're who you are, ignore 'em and move on. And have fun here!

Of course, if they're right (and I'm not saying they are and I have no opinion on this), your effigy may be burned. I'm sorry, there's a lot of bored people here, that's how it is!

Respectfully,
AFG

Ps. I'll be sad. I've always wanted to meet a greek jewish bisexual thin gainer from Staten Island.  Don't shatter my dreams.

PPS. Call anyone an "old bitch" again, and all bets are off.


----------



## butch (Jul 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Alright, alright. It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt.
> 
> To the OP, my dear Athena. You'll see that people have some concerns. If you're who you are, ignore 'em and move on. And have fun here!
> 
> ...



I heart you, AFG. I second your emotion. I will say, though, that my offer of being a coach was not entirely in jest (and a good natured one, really). If I am taken up on it, you can join our team, okay?


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Alright, alright. It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt.
> 
> To the OP, my dear Athena. You'll see that people have some concerns. If you're who you are, ignore 'em and move on. And have fun here!
> 
> ...



i thought it was 'skinny jew-bitch,' no? 

that one made me blush!

i forget which thread it was in (here), but whoo! that blew my hair back.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love it when you get all domineering like this....... whatever you say, Mistress just please don't use that horsewhip on me



No horsewhips, but since I am wearing a very uncomfortable bra, you need to know there is a good chance you will feel my floppies, lashing the backs of your necks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

butch said:


> I heart you, AFG. I second your emotion. I will say, though, that my offer of being a coach was not entirely in jest (and a good natured one, really). If I am taken up on it, you can join our team, okay?



Sweet! Either way, I sense that something will come of this. That's why we're all here, no? Something of epic proportions. Either an epic battle of the Internerd or an epic waistline.

I like 'em both.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> i thought it was 'skinny jew-bitch,' no?
> 
> that one made me blush!
> 
> i forget which thread it was in (here), but whoo! that blew my hair back.



No that was a different comment (I didn't see that one). The OP called someone here what I said. 

Look at me trying to be helpful but only fanning the flames. I suck at this!


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

Skinny Jew Bitch? 

Is this the return of Fitchick or something?


----------



## butch (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> i thought it was 'skinny jew-bitch,' no?
> 
> that one made me blush!
> 
> i forget which thread it was in (here), but whoo! that blew my hair back.



That got deleted, I think. But yeah.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

agreed. i find the sitch odd, but i have no other data either and i'm not sayin' nothin'. i don't want to storm the castle gate, torch in hand.

i would like a nurse to PM me immediately, however.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah! Always comes back to big..stuff..and by god..that is what draws us here..viva la Dims!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> agreed. i find the sitch odd, but i have no other data either and i'm not sayin' nothin'. i don't want to storm the castle gate, torch in hand.
> 
> i would like a nurse to PM me immediately, however.



I actually think the cool thing about this thread is that Athena takes it all in stride and has her fun with all of it..my torch hand is holding Greens hair...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> No horsewhips, but since I am wearing a very uncomfortable bra, you need to know there is a good chance you will feel my floppies, lashing the backs of your necks.



Oh jeez.. you win this round Monique


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I actually think the cool thing about this thread is that Athena takes it all in stride and has her fun with all of it..my torch hand is holding Greens hair...



Omg, mossy, you keep making laugh.

What are we going to do if your torch hand is occupied?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I actually think the cool thing about this thread is that Athena takes it all in stride and has her fun with all of it..my torch hand is *holding* Greens hair...



*PULLING


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *PULLING



Ah, the imagery. 

Keep going ladies.  

Tanks!


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Omg, mossy, you keep making laugh.
> 
> What are we going to do if your torch hand is occupied?



SHe's keepin' her torch hand strong!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ah, the imagery.
> 
> Keep going ladies.
> 
> Tanks!




*wonders if Spanky will fit between Waxy and myself on Monique's knees* 


We need some cawking done around the house so Spanky might prove useful.....


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Omg, mossy, you keep making laugh.
> 
> What are we going to do if your torch hand is occupied?



Now..now...AFG...meow....


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *PULLING



No...holding...you beg for the pulling..which makes it less of a surprise when I need to teach you lessons....honey...just let it happen.....relaaaaaaaaaaaaax...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> No...holding...you beg for the pulling..which makes it less of a surprise when I need to teach you lessons....honey...just let it happen.....relaaaaaaaaaaaaax...




I'm a slow learner- you might need to use that horsewhip on me after all.....


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2007)

As long as we give good, thoughtful, and compassionate advice, the fakes are their own biggest joke, IMHO.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, I was really trying to be funny with my little letter! I hope no one thinks I was reprimanding. Sorry if you thought so! 

Like a rep msg said, I'm diplomatic to the end. I even ruin my own jokes with apologies.

I think I need my own taking the leap thread for all my nuttiness.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay now I feel bad. Athena, I think you're great and if you're legit then go on with your bad self. I think that people get a little gun shy when they've been burned by sundry fakes, but i'm going to say hey you're who you say you are until something happens to disprove that.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Wait. She's fake?
> 
> What the fuck. I hate it when I believe people.
> 
> God dammit *someone explain to me what's happening*.



OK waxy, m'dear....

Here is the evidence in question. Picture one upper left, is Athena in the "Show your face intro thread". Picture two upper right, is Athena in one of the "picture" threads in the Lounge, and Picture three, bottom, is the pic she asked Fatlane to make into an avitar.

Pic one in my opinion is definitely not the same person as pic two or three. But I'll leave it up to the jury to decide. 

OK, jury...what do you all think? 

View attachment athena.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

If it IS the same person? Nose job. Good one, too. I'd like the surgeon's name.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

even a nose job isn't going to change a nose THAT much. 
guys you know i love you, but i also think it's alarming that dims is the only board i've ever been to where someone can post two pictures, say they're both theirs when they are obviously of two different people, and certain folks will STILL believe they're not faking. 
come on, guys. if we're this tolerant of fakes we're basically putting out the welcome mat for more of them. 
i mean at the _very_ least, (and i hate to dig up an old LJ community term), a salute picture is in order. 

besides, i've only been here what? a year? and even *I* know that "hi i'm a skinny girl who wants to get sooooo fat! also? lesbian!" is kinda the oldest fake in the dims book.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK waxy, m'dear....
> Here is the evidence in question. Picture one upper left, is Athena in the "Show your face intro thread". Picture two upper right, is Athena in one of the "picture" threads in the Lounge, and Picture three, bottom, is the pic she asked Fatlane to make into an avitar.
> Pic one in my opinion is definitely not the same person as pic two or three. But I'll leave it up to the jury to decide.
> OK, jury...what do you all think?



I think it's possible all three pics are the same person and it's possible they're not. (I kinda lean toward the former tho.) I agree with imfree on this (quoted below.) 



imfree said:


> As long as we give good, thoughtful, and compassionate advice, the fakes are their own biggest joke, IMHO.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

The third pic reminds me of a celeb... *shrugs*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> even a nose job isn't going to change a nose THAT much.
> guys you know i love you, but i also think it's alarming that dims is the only board i've ever been to where someone can post two pictures, say they're both theirs when they are obviously of two different people, and certain folks will STILL believe they're not faking.
> come on, guys. if we're this tolerant of fakes we're basically putting out the welcome mat for more of them.
> i mean at the _very_ least, (and i hate to dig up an old LJ community term), a salute picture is in order.
> ...


 
Elle. 

We've already established that in spite of my fabulous book smarts, I am not the brightest bulb when it comes to things like this. 

I also cannot comprehend being bored enough to create a fake internet identity. A fake fake identity. Soooo meta.

So, Elle, in closing, we are earthLINGS. Let's blow up earth THINGS.
(also marry me right now for your sig that i can't believe i didn't notice until now.)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> The third pic reminds me of a celeb... *shrugs*



Good call. I think it looks like Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

You know, it's rather suspicious we haven't seen much of her on this thread today.

Nah, she's just probably busy eating. 

um...definition of salute picture?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I also cannot comprehend being bored enough to create a fake internet identity. A fake fake identity. Soooo meta.


the best is when they decide to kill off their fake fake identities in fabulously dramatic and implausible ways. 
'OMG GUYS SEXIIANGEL42020 WAS ON A FLIGHT TO COME MEET ME YESTERDAY AND HER PLANE CRASHED INTO AN OIL TANKER AND BLEW UP AND SHE DROWNED AND ALSO EXPLODED! THIS IS TRULY A SAD DAY ON THE INTERNETS. ALSO HER FAMILY WILL NOT BE PUBLISHING AN OBITUARY AND THERE WILL BE NO FUNERAL BECAUSE....OF RELIGIOUS REASONS. YES.'
http://community.livejournal.com/fake_lj_deaths/
that's a fun one, if you've already got an LJ (about 95% of the entries are friends-only, so you've gotta join to see them).

ETA, for wag: a salute picture is a classic demand from a lot of old internet communities who've dealt with a million fakes (when i was a member of nonuglyfats on livejournal, it was a mandatory part of every application), where a person basically takes a picture of themselves holding up a sign that says something like 'hi dims! i'm elle camino!' or whatever. weeds out the fakes who swipe pics from people's unprotected photobuckets or what have you.

edit again: and if this 'chick' posts one i will personally print out the last three pages of this thread, run it through a shredder, pile it in a bowl, dump some spaghetti sauce on top and chow the hell down.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 13, 2007)

*snicker* this is my favorite part of your post:



elle camino said:


> THIS IS TRULY A SAD DAY ON THE INTERNETS.



me loves teh INTERNETS.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 13, 2007)

a pseudo-salute



Wagimawr said:


> um...definition of salute picture?





elle camino said:


> ETA, for wag: a salute picture is a classic demand from a lot of old internet communities who've dealt with a million fakes (when i was a member of nonuglyfats on livejournal, it was a mandatory part of every application), where a person basically takes a picture of themselves holding up a sign that says something like 'hi dims! i'm elle camino!' or whatever. weeds out the fakes who swipe pics from people's unprotected photobuckets or what have you.



View attachment pseudosalute.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2007)

I've decided to take the plunge.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

well i need it back. my toilet's clogged.


also yep, the lady's got it. now we can put those nasty 'rebecca is not rebecca' rumors to rest.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well i need it back. my toilet's clogged.
> 
> 
> also yep, the lady's got it. now we can put those nasty 'rebecca is not rebecca' rumors to rest.



thank bob, because i hate having sex dreams about fakers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> a pseudo-salute



That sign should instead read "I are wonderful"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 13, 2007)

want to take this whole proof picture .. finding it difficult .. oh snap.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That sign should instead read "I are wonderful"



It actually says "ate teh internets" not "are teh internets," I just have lousy penmanship.

:blush:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 13, 2007)

This thread needs more Norris. You've been warned.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> It actually says "ate teh internets" not "are teh internets," I just have lousy penmanship.
> 
> :blush:



Something about you I still don't trust.....




:wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, crazy as some of you might think of this, I gotta lean towards the nose job camp. One way to detect fakes is to use triangulation: measure distances between pupils and the top lip, jawbone to chin, hairline to pupils, etc. (_Photo Fakery_ by Brugioni, p. 83) and when I scale each face to the same proportions, I can draw these triangles and get matches. The first two have the closest correlation: the last one allows me just two dimensions, but still checks out on jawbone-ear measurements and eye-lip measurements. The eyebrows bear some similarity between the first and third image. Also notice the lack of earlobe in the second and third image. Eye colors and skin tones may have been subject to local lighting conditions and can't be relied upon. The triangulation, though, is quite close in each one.

This is the same person, perhaps over time. Rhinoplasty can take up to six months to settle into "the new nose", but I've known some significantly drastic nose jobs in my day. Now, the first one was from early May and it's mid-July now... just over two months. I think this is the same person in each photo, but that doesn't confirm if the person claiming these photos is that person.

To compare, you'll need a photoshop program. Lay each image on top of each other as separate layers and then scale them so that the distance from the chin to the hairline is the same: rotation is necessary. Then make sure once the vertical deformation is set to apply the same proportion to the horizontal deformation. Superimpose the images, lining up the eyes with each other and chins on top of chins. Once set, create a new layer for point-to-point drawing and lay out a triangle, then check it against the other two photos. The third will not allow for a triangle, but will allow you to check one side. They're all quite close. I've tried to lay faces atop other faces and these are some of the best fits I've worked with.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Backup WITH RESEARCH, no less. Impressive. I suspect you're right, but not sure.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 13, 2007)

The earliest pictures look like they're from a camera. The later ones look like screencaps. I still propose a field trip.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> The earliest pictures look like they're from a camera. The later ones look like screencaps. I still propose a field trip.



I'll get my stuff.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

blinks and blinks some more after reading FL's post...but will ask my roomie when he gets home tonight....after teaching.......Photoshop.... 




you know, from a laypersons view, the shape of the corner of her mouth has me thinking this could be for real..cuz I know no two people have the same corners....heh


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> you know, from a laypersons view, the shape of the corner of her mouth has me thinking this could be for real..cuz I know no two people have the same corners....heh



I'm gonna start calling you Alphonse Bertillon.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm gonna start calling you Alphonse Bertillon.



wow..the things you have stored in your noggin, that I have to research...wow..


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

it's not just the nose. the nose is what makes it the most obvious, but it's also the brows, the hair texture, the shape of the eyes, etc. 
they're both very lovely women, however. it's a shame they don't actually post here.

edit: however, my offer from last page still stands. if i see a salute, i'll fire up the printer immediately.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, there's another picture in her profile. Looks a lot like pics 2 and 3 in Sandie's collage.

Easiest bit of proof would be more pix plz in the poses from the 4 pics already on hand. As long as the poses are the same, I can work with them to determine similarity. They should also have a newspaper with today's date on it so we can verify they're recent.

OK ATHENA YOU HAVE WORK TO DO TO MAKE THIS THREAD HIT THE NEXT LEVEL OF AWESOME! HITLER AND KELLIGRL CAN ONLY GO SO FAR!


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Well, there's another picture in her profile. Looks a lot like pics 2 and 3 in Sandie's collage.
> 
> Easiest bit of proof would be more pix plz in the poses from the 4 pics already on hand. As long as the poses are the same, I can work with them to determine similarity. They should also have a newspaper with today's date on it so we can verify they're recent.
> 
> OK ATHENA YOU HAVE WORK TO DO TO MAKE THIS THREAD HIT THE NEXT LEVEL OF AWESOME! HITLER AND KELLIGRL CAN ONLY GO SO FAR!



I'll agree with FatLane and add Elvis to the list of people who can only take this thread so far. ATHENA, IT'S YOUR MOVE. Whatcha' gonna' do???


----------



## dodo (Jul 13, 2007)

fatlane said:


> chins upon chins on top of chins...



Shazam! This thread has gone from hot to annoying to gay in a day.

Here's my salute:







I'm taking the leap on outta here.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2007)

fatlane said:


> OK, crazy as some of you might think of this, I gotta lean towards the nose job camp. One way to detect fakes is to use triangulation: measure distances between pupils and the top lip, jawbone to chin, hairline to pupils, etc. (_Photo Fakery_ by Brugioni, p. 83) and when I scale each face to the same proportions, I can draw these triangles and get matches. The first two have the closest correlation: the last one allows me just two dimensions, but still checks out on jawbone-ear measurements and eye-lip measurements. The eyebrows bear some similarity between the first and third image. Also notice the lack of earlobe in the second and third image. Eye colors and skin tones may have been subject to local lighting conditions and can't be relied upon. The triangulation, though, is quite close in each one.
> 
> This is the same person, perhaps over time. Rhinoplasty can take up to six months to settle into "the new nose", but I've known some significantly drastic nose jobs in my day. Now, the first one was from early May and it's mid-July now... just over two months. I think this is the same person in each photo, but that doesn't confirm if the person claiming these photos is that person.
> 
> To compare, you'll need a photoshop program. Lay each image on top of each other as separate layers and then scale them so that the distance from the chin to the hairline is the same: rotation is necessary. Then make sure once the vertical deformation is set to apply the same proportion to the horizontal deformation. Superimpose the images, lining up the eyes with each other and chins on top of chins. Once set, create a new layer for point-to-point drawing and lay out a triangle, then check it against the other two photos. The third will not allow for a triangle, but will allow you to check one side. They're all quite close. I've tried to lay faces atop other faces and these are some of the best fits I've worked with.



How about this one? Is this before or after the nose job? (left, from "her" profile, or the smaller of the two, depending on how they're arranged on your screen) I hadn't seen the pics that Sandie posted before tonight, but after seeing these, it left me little doubt that she had posted pics of two different women, given that the nose and entire facial structure are different. I can't say what this says about her as a person or validity as a poster...she just seems really confused. 

View attachment main.1184167045.jpg
View attachment Bandnight%20019.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> even a nose job isn't going to change a nose THAT much.
> guys you know i love you, but i also think it's alarming that dims is the only board i've ever been to where someone can post two pictures, say they're both theirs when they are obviously of two different people, and certain folks will STILL believe they're not faking.
> come on, guys. if we're this tolerant of fakes we're basically putting out the welcome mat for more of them.
> i mean at the _very_ least, (and i hate to dig up an old LJ community term), a salute picture is in order.
> ...


look, elle, she could be a bisexual pygmie who works as a pharmacist and lives under a barn.

If she's willing to eat a lot and post before and after pix, I'm down. K? I'M DOWN.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 13, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> How about this one? Is this before or after the nose job? (left, from "her" profile, or the smaller of the two, depending on how they're arranged on your screen) I hadn't seen the pics that Sandie posted before tonight, but after seeing these, it left me little doubt that she had posted pics of two different women, given that the nose and entire facial structure are different. I can't say what this says about her as a person or validity as a poster...she just seems really confused.
> 
> View attachment 22707
> View attachment 22708



Check out the earring piercing hole and earlobe in #3 and #4: very close, as is structure of the ear itself between #2 and #4.

As for comparing #4 with #1... Right eye to center of lip matches, as does right lobe to chin. Pupil to hairline is off, but that may be due to the style in the first pic... there is, however, a pupil-hairline match with #2, so I'm feeling stronger about the last 3 being the same person. The first one, however, still passes most of the triangulation tests I've put to it. That's why a recent pic will help determine what's going on. She obviously knows how to take a pic of herself, so it shouldn't be difficult to snap and post. If there are more pics of the big nose era, those can help to determine if that's the same person as the one with the smaller nose. A current pic with today's newspaper and in the same pose as pic #1, complete with smile and winkled-up eyes will be just dandy. And keep the hair away from the right ear, for other comparison purposes.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 13, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Check out the earring piercing hole and earlobe in #3 and #4: very close, as is structure of the ear itself between #2 and #4.
> 
> As for comparing #4 with #1... Right eye to center of lip matches, as does right lobe to chin. Pupil to hairline is off, but that may be due to the style in the first pic... there is, however, a pupil-hairline match with #2, so I'm feeling stronger about the last 3 being the same person. The first one, however, still passes most of the triangulation tests I've put to it. That's why a recent pic will help determine what's going on. She obviously knows how to take a pic of herself, so it shouldn't be difficult to snap and post. If there are more pics of the big nose era, those can help to determine if that's the same person as the one with the smaller nose. A current pic with today's newspaper and in the same pose as pic #1, complete with smile and winkled-up eyes will be just dandy. And keep the hair away from the right ear, for other comparison purposes.





Would you like fries with that?

:eat1:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 14, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Check out the earring piercing hole and earlobe in #3 and #4: very close, as is structure of the ear itself between #2 and #4.
> 
> As for comparing #4 with #1... Right eye to center of lip matches, as does right lobe to chin. Pupil to hairline is off, but that may be due to the style in the first pic... there is, however, a pupil-hairline match with #2, so I'm feeling stronger about the last 3 being the same person. The first one, however, still passes most of the triangulation tests I've put to it. That's why a recent pic will help determine what's going on. She obviously knows how to take a pic of herself, so it shouldn't be difficult to snap and post. If there are more pics of the big nose era, those can help to determine if that's the same person as the one with the smaller nose. A current pic with today's newspaper and in the same pose as pic #1, complete with smile and winkled-up eyes will be just dandy. And keep the hair away from the right ear, for other comparison purposes.


yeah or she can just post a salute and nobody will have to bother with the calipers and measuring tape.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, but my way is more geekeh.

For the record, here's my salute pic. My apologies to the hotel wall. 

View attachment salute.jpg


----------



## waldo (Jul 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> even a nose job isn't going to change a nose THAT much.
> guys you know i love you, but i also think it's alarming that dims is the only board i've ever been to where someone can post two pictures, say they're both theirs when they are obviously of two different people, and certain folks will STILL believe they're not faking.
> come on, guys. if we're this tolerant of fakes we're basically putting out the welcome mat for more of them.
> i mean at the _very_ least, (and i hate to dig up an old LJ community term), a salute picture is in order.
> ...




The thing I can't understand is why someone would be so sloppy to post pictures of two different people. Either this poster is a fool or was trying to test the members here to see how easy they were to hoodwink. Of course, it is not possible to tell which of the replies that appeared genuine were actually made in jest (playing along with the gag) - but I am sure there were a few.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 14, 2007)

waldo said:


> The thing I can't understand is why someone would be so sloppy to post pictures of two different people. Either this poster is a fool or was trying to test the members here to see how easy they were to hoodwink. Of course, it is not possible to tell which of the replies that appeared genuine were actually made in jest (playing along with the gag) - but I am sure there were a few.



My guess, is that it is a guy. Someone who has been around a long time, because he knows about Kelligirl and Carolyn Owens. (Athena has made reference to both). Maybe someone who was banned, or left in a huff. Somone who might be playing with us. 

Who knows? Just something to think about.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 14, 2007)

derp here's mine! 

View attachment totallyme.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Jul 14, 2007)

also: what sandy said, or just a person who's bored and thinks it's be fun to get attention on the internet that way. happens all the time. here and every other board since the beginning of internet time.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> derp here's mine!



DAMN YOU HOT WITH BLOND HAIRZORZ!!!

You look like Dolly Parton in that dress. Seriously.

(And, for kicks, I did the triangulation thing between you and Dolly. Totally not a match. I'm pretty sure you're not posting from Dollywood or Branson, MO. That's my guess, at least.)


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Yeah, but my way is more geekeh.
> 
> For the record, here's my salute pic. My apologies to the hotel wall.



That's not you! You're a LIAR.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> My guess, is that it is a guy.



I wonder, do women ever pretend to be guys on message boards?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 14, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I wonder, do women ever pretend to be guys on message boards?



You know Jack, that is a puzzler. I really do not know. Although I kinda doubt there are any women who are pretending to be guys here on Dims...maybe elsewhere. But I also think it is highly more likely that a guy would pretend to be a lady here.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 14, 2007)

> edit again: and if this 'chick' posts one i will personally print out the last three pages of this thread, run it through a shredder, pile it in a bowl, dump some spaghetti sauce on top and chow the hell down.



Do you think you'd gain like a ton of weight from eating all that?

If you do, you should post pics.


----------



## dodo (Jul 14, 2007)

fatlane said:


> My apologies to the hotel wall.



For the record, here's my saluki:


----------



## Jane (Jul 14, 2007)

Athena's last post was on page 10. We're now on page 15.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

True, but page 10 was only yesterday. I think it's a bit soon to come to the conclusion that she's abandoned her thread.


----------



## Jane (Jul 14, 2007)

Actually my point is, pot stirring only takes a minute investment for us to go freakin' nuts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Jane said:


> Athena's last post was on page 10. We're now on page 15.


Fascinating... I'm just on page 8...


----------



## fatlane (Jul 14, 2007)

EVERYBODY NOW TO BE MY FRIENDS YES!

Fire up the disco ball and let's BOOGIE DOWN!


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> . But I also think it is highly more likely that a guy would pretend to be a lady here.


honey, even *I* am pretending to be a lady, here.

is it working?


----------



## djewell (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> honey, even *I* am pretending to be a lady, here.
> 
> is it working?



....damn! fooled again.


----------



## imfree (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> honey, even *I* am pretending to be a lady, here.
> 
> is it working?



Ya' know, Jes, I've been suspicious ever since I read that thread where you said you looked like your dad, but with tits!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> honey, even *I* am pretending to be a lady, here.
> 
> is it working?



Yeah, but your schlong is even larger than mine!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Yeah, but your schlong is even larger than mine!



Let's not get in a pissing contest here. Save that for the PaySite forum.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Let's not get in a pissing contest here. Save that for the PaySite forum.



I'll meet you there in 5 minutes.

*drops trou*


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Something about you I still don't trust.....
> 
> :wubu:



this is kind of fun 

View attachment shipoolute.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> this is kind of fun



I love that SO MUCH!!!!

I'm saving it forever.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 14, 2007)

TIME FOR A RAMPAGE!


yesh it is u kno


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## imfree (Jul 14, 2007)

Well Guys, is it time to start a "Where's Athena" thread yet?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2007)

fatlane said:


> TIME FOR A RAMPAGE!
> 
> 
> yesh it is u kno



That reminds me of the game Primal Rage. It was kinda like Mortal Kombat with Dinos.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 16, 2007)

How did House get pulled into all this....? :huh: 



Blackjack said:


>


----------



## imfree (Jul 16, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> How did House get pulled into all this....? :huh:



Athena keeps failing to show up and the vacuum is pulling all the other people in
to fill the empty space.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah, but either way, if yyou were real or a fake, would you come back to this thread? i wouldn't!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, but either way, if yyou were real or a fake, would you come back to this thread? i wouldn't!


 
I would. I'd bring a big "fuck y'all". But I'm confrontational.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

not so much confrontational as drunk. with a mop.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you'll find that there is an almost compulsion to just letting yourself go and getting fat. The key is that you don't think about it too much, if at all. Just eat what you like and forget about the numbers. It's not about weight, it's about changing yourself; how you perceive yourself, how the world perceives you and how you react to the changes that will inevitably happen. And Good Luck!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

She's dead, Jim.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, but either way, if you were real or a fake, would you come back to this thread? i wouldn't!



...why the heck not?? show up, post a salute, prove everyone wrong who doubted you, gloat, good times. of course you would! 
i guarantee you all that whatever giant hairy dude was pretending to be 'athena', he's read this thread by now and is LONG gone, faking another person on another board, somewhere else on the internerd. 

so long, creep.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 16, 2007)

She/he/whatever is still here, lurking and watching the thread.

I know this because of my psychic abilities.


----------



## imfree (Jul 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> She's dead, Jim.



You've done all you could, Bones!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

You know how it was love that made the Velveteen Rabbit real? 

Maybe all of the energy created by the dudes (and chicks) into women going from very thin to very fat will make Athena real, if she's not!

I'm sure some of them have already rubbed all the fur off their rabbits just hoping!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay guys.

So I've been busy for the past few days.

Guess what? I am who I say I am. I did indeed have a nose job about 3 years ago. I didn't want to bring it up because it's kind of embarassing to me but I guess everyone knows now! 

So here is a recent picture just to prove it.

Later guys. 

View attachment 93_jpg.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

ahahahaha guys i'm like the pied piper over here!
nice screencap, by the way. 



this is hilarious.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh well now I feel terrible.

But I still do want your doctor's info because your nose is gorgeous and I need a good surgeon. 

And now I'll slink away.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 16, 2007)

I just got a little nervous, looking at the title of this thread..and that picture.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh well now I feel terrible.


you feel terrible because he took another screencap of the same unwitting chick he's been screencapping here for his last two pictures?
why?
if i can come up with three pictures of nicole kidman to post on the internet, does than make me nicole kidman?

waxy, seriously.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> you feel terrible because he took another screencap of the same unwitting chick he's been screencapping here for his last two pictures?
> why?
> if i can come up with three pictures of nicole kidman to post on the internet, does than make me nicole kidman?
> 
> waxy, seriously.


if it does, can you please eat 300 pies, and post before and afters?

thanks.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> you feel terrible because he took another screencap of the same unwitting chick he's been screencapping here for his last two pictures?
> why?
> if i can come up with three pictures of nicole kidman to post on the internet, does than make me nicole kidman?
> 
> waxy, seriously.



Nicole, I like your hair better when it's red. 

Oh, hell, I'm just trying to be nice. I'm also not wholly sold on the fake idea. It's certainly the same woman in pics 2-4. 

Don't make me think about stuff, elle. It's hot today and my toe kinda hurts and there aren't cookies here and I want a spider necklace.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

well jeez of COURSE the last three pictures have been of the same girl - they're screencaps from the same movie/tv show/whatever!
girl it's just the reality of the internet. people fake people, and this one is REALLY REALLY obvious. i'm sorry but what actual person only has SCREENSHOTS OF THEMSELVES. the one non-screenshot picture he's posted has been of an obviously different person. 
i hate to say it but the only thing that rivals how sad it is that someone would come here and go to all the trouble to lie like that, is the fact that some of us are so smart and are still falling for it.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 16, 2007)

OH man........dont even get me started on how much I love Evil Willow..

.."bored now..."





MissToodles said:


>


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

...dead serious, though: if athena posts an actual picture of an actual salute (it is really not hard, folks. ask rebecca.), i will 100% seriously eat the second half of this thread. 
and every other thread on the weight board.
and throw in ten grand cash in a briefcase because that shit's not going to happen.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


>


OMG WILLOW I HAD NO IDEA YOU POSTED ON [email protected]!
u like 2 eat rite?:eat2: :eat1: :wubu:

edit: WAIT. i think i'm going to have to see at least two more screencaps from buffy episodes in order to believe that you are actually willow.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> She's dead, Jim.



You deserve rep just for the Trek reference.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn it, Jack, I'm a doctor, not a reputable poster!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

All right, I don't need you 2 in here, nerdin' up the joint, anymore! I've already had to put up with a week of Harry Potter geeks elsewhere!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Star Trek's better.

:nyaaaah!:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Star Trek's better.



Preach on! Praise be Shatner!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

What, no Jonathan Archer fanbase here?

First Enterprise repreSENT, bitches!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

that's how you know a thread has devolved as far as it can go on the internets. when it references hitler or star trek.

congratulations.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Did you just compare Hitler to Star Trek?

GODWIN'D


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> that's how you know a thread has devolved as far as it can go on the internets. when it references hitler or star trek.



Don't forget Chuck Norris.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

You two have just made everything below my belly button go numb. Totally numb.

Which, for ME, is really saying something!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Now, now, Jack, a thread can fail and still have places to go. Don't feel bad.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> You two have just made everything below my belly button go numb. Totally numb.



I'm good with that.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 16, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Okay guys.
> 
> So I've been busy for the past few days.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm with the nose job theory, myself. And the "I've been busy" theory. I've been busy, myself. I've been there.

Besides, don't most sickos get down to the sicko stuff right away? I remember that pony guy who kept creating accounts to post crap about fat women crushing ponies... ew. And then there were... well, I won't mention their names. But they could pretty much annoy in every post.

If Athena here is real, cool. If not, also cool. Athena hasn't pissed anyone off and had there not been the "before" pic - which does compare well with the other pics posted - We'd be bumping along nicely, waving hello to the gaining lesbian who just moved into the condo across from Artie's Grill.

And screen caps? From what show? So far, we've seen four different episodes. A movie? With a lack of makeup like in #2? I don't buy it.

I say Athena's as welcome as anyone else, even if she can't post a lot on weekends. I don't even care if she looks nothing like the photos and turns out to be a he. I'd just recommend nobody arrange an offline meeting until that salute pic shows up.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

fatlane said:


> And screen caps? From what show? So far, we've seen four different episodes. A movie? With a lack of makeup like in #2? I don't buy it.



maybe you don't watch TV very much (laudable), but these days they've got these wacky contraptions which can edit together different pieces of footage, where the same people are wearing different outfits, different makeup, etc. - all into one show! crazy, i know! the future is now.
as for what show, my guess is it's some person's personal video(s) off of youtube. 

if 'she' is real, she'll post a salute. if not, 'she' will keep posting screencaps of some random broad and people here who really want to believe it's an actual person (without access to a camera, but _with_ access to constant video footage of themselves), will believe it no matter what. and those of us to whom this is a really sloppy, obvious fake will keep snickering and rolling our eyes. either way, nobody gets hurt so whatevs.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 16, 2007)

I am requesting a salute.

No, I am requesting more than a salute. Salutes can be edited. I want Athena to post a picture of herself 
1. Picking her nose
2. chewing on a pencil
3. Sticking a pencil up her nose, or
4. All of the above. 

I find it odd that Athena has not responded much to the controversy in either way. Yes, she responds a little, but I was expecting more outraged or mellow self-defense.

I think that anybody posting on teh internetz should expect a reasonable degree of suspicion.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh look, here she is:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1156749/

of course the age is off, but hey...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 16, 2007)

heck yeah, if I can figure out how to do it, surely Athena can. I mean, come on.



elle camino said:


> ...dead serious, though: if athena posts an actual picture of an actual salute (it is really not hard, folks. ask rebecca.), i will 100% seriously eat the second half of this thread.
> and every other thread on the weight board.
> and throw in ten grand cash in a briefcase because that shit's not going to happen.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> heck yeah, if I can figure out how to do it, surely Athena can. I mean, come on.



True dat.

AND THAT WAS ONLY NINE CHARACTERS SO I HAVE TO TYPE MORE TO NOT GET MY POST REJECTEDZORZ!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Ultimately I don't care if she's real or not. Hell, none of you people exist until I meet you anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Ultimately I don't care if she's real or not. Hell, none of you people exist until I meet you anyway.



So all those sweet nothings we shared are just that? Nothing?   :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.athenax.com/welcome.html

i am THE athena xenakis.

oh, and i'm bisexual, cause science told me so. didn't want to leave that bit out.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So all those sweet nothings we shared are just that? Nothing?   :doh:



No. You and I meet in my dreams nightly. What we share is REAL.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm bisexual, cause science told me so.


The Dimensions Pledge! Bisexual: Because Science Says So.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

why do i have the feeling that waxy would be nice even if she found out athena was a dude lying to everyone in the universe and stealing Dims pix to post on VERYFATWOMEN?

"Oh, hey dude, if you need any help with the pix, let me know, it's all cool, whatever, we're good!"

hhahaha. GIRLS.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.athenax.com/welcome.html
> 
> i am THE athena xenakis.
> 
> oh, and i'm bisexual, cause science told me so. didn't want to leave that bit out.




Boy....fascinating.....IMDB and an Australian corporate painter.....the name is not exactly "John Smith" no?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> why do i have the feeling that waxy would be nice even if she found out athena was a dude lying to everyone in the universe and stealing Dims pix to post on VERYFATWOMEN?
> 
> "Oh, hey dude, if you need any help with the pix, let me know, it's all cool, whatever, we're good!"
> 
> hhahaha. GIRLS.



I don't really understand what makes you think I'm nice, first of all.  I'm a horrendous bitch when I care. Stealing pics to post without permission? I'd care. I'd be furious and freak out.

Just some dude faking it? Don't care. Has no impact whatsoever on my life. See? Not nice, just self-centered.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like the female version of David Bowie with a hangover.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

.................... 

View attachment totally-dolly.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2007)

..................... 

View attachment oops.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> .....................



I want the little angry face tattooed on my butt.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 16, 2007)

This reminds me I need to take more pictures of meself.

Does anybody know if one can take normal pictures with a webcam (the kind that you use for live video-chat)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Depends on the camera.

If nothing else, Print Screen is your friend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I want the little angry face tattooed on my butt.



Oh, the hotness is too much for me......:wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Jul 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ....................



I tried to rep Dolly and it came back:

"You must give Elle more rep before you can rep Dolly again"

"Dumbass"



Teh Internets now me better then I tink.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ...dead serious, though: if athena posts an actual picture of an actual salute (it is really not hard, folks. ask rebecca.), i will 100% seriously eat the second half of this thread.
> and every other thread on the weight board.
> and throw in ten grand cash in a briefcase because that shit's not going to happen.



Post pics Elle.

Also pls. post before and after pics from when you gain weight from eating the second half of this thread.

tx.

(Will forgo cash in exchange for spider necklace tucked away in box autograhed by Elle Camino.)


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> .....................



See , it was OK that you said Dolly in the other salute, because it's not a classic Elle pic unless you're looking to 10 or 2 in extreme peripheral vision!  

This one is MUCH more Elle, thanx.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I don't really understand what makes you think I'm nice, first of all.  I'm a horrendous bitch when I care. Stealing pics to post without permission? I'd care. I'd be furious and freak out.
> 
> Just some dude faking it? Don't care. Has no impact whatsoever on my life. See? Not nice, just self-centered.



that's not the word on the street about you. the rumor is? you're nice. very, very nice.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> that's not the word on the street about you. the rumor is? you're nice. very, very nice.



Dammit that is just between the two of us and that guy at the rest stop! Shut it!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Dammit that is just between the two of us and that guy at the rest stop! Shut it!!



really? b/c i read about it on the webernet, so I'm guessing one of us couldn't keep her/his mouth shut.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Dammit that is just between the two of us and that guy at the rest stop! Shut it!!



*chuckles and shakes head*

you girls and gloryholes


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 16, 2007)

................ 

View attachment notthatrilokiley.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *chuckles and shakes head*
> 
> you girls and gloryholes



it's funny cuz it's true!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I want the little angry face tattooed on my butt.



I went out and got one first.  

View attachment angryface.JPG


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I went out and got one first.



I think that's staged; it's merely pen and ink.

I demand a salute from that 'tattoo.'


----------



## Spanky (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is your "salute". And the tattoo is pissed off about not being believed.  

View attachment tattoo.JPG


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

Sometimes, Spanky, I wish you didnt have such a huge crush on me. It's embarassing.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 16, 2007)

Angry Tattoo said:


> Shut up and look at the butt.



...............


----------



## Spanky (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> Sometimes, Spanky, I wish you didnt have such a huge crush on me. It's embarassing.



:wubu: 

I'm making love to your wit right now. It snuck out about an hour ago while you were working on that grilled cheese.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> :wubu:
> 
> I'm making love to your wit right now. It snuck out about an hour ago while you were working on that grilled cheese.



I'm not sure...no, no, I AM sure. My wit has never been _made love_ to before. The other thing? Yeah. Lots.

Funny thing is? I totally made grilled cheese sammies for dinner. WEIRD.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 16, 2007)

Some one who isn't me really needs to create a thread of like "say hello to Dimensions" or something with people holding a sign, for serious.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Santaclear (Jul 17, 2007)

Free nose jobs, I say, for everyone who's posted on this *I'm taking the leap!* thread. How 'bout it? :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 17, 2007)

What's wrong with my nose? ._.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

................................ 

View attachment spanky.JPG


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> ................



I cannot stop laughing at this picture, Rebecca...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I cannot stop laughing at this picture, Rebecca...


Thank you. 

Not to toot my own horn--at least not in this thread--but I like how scared I look and also how, because of the faint punctuation, you can't tell if Waxy's just been fisting me or me *and *my shorts.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Not to toot my own horn--at least not in this thread--but I like how scared I look and also how, because of the faint punctuation, you can't tell if Waxy's just been fisting me or me *and *my shorts.



Exactly....I was thinking..."Wow...two fisted...one for her..and one for her clothing..."

Cuz im sick that way.


----------



## Placebo (Jul 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Exactly....I was thinking..."Wow...two fisted...one for her..and one for her clothing..."
> 
> Cuz im sick that way.


sweet jesus, what the hell have I been missing out on......


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2007)

let's freak out about something that's not actually that big of a deal for 20 (!) pages


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> let's freak out about something that's not actually that big of a deal for 20 (!) pages



Hi, do you actually read this web board?


 hahahaha.


----------



## wistful (Jul 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> let's freak out about something that's not actually that big of a deal for 20 (!) pages




Hi.While normally I would agree with you Fatlane's pic of the weight gain power trio that is Kelligrl,Wilford Brimley and Hitler is worth any amount of space this thread is eating up.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> let's freak out about something that's not actually that big of a deal for 20 (!) pages



actually, yeah, have you read the thread? I don't think anyone has spoken about the original topic for quite a while ..


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, spanky's angry butt, how I love thee.

Rebecca-- that was YOU I was fisting?? Oh if I had known I would have been more gentle. Or maybe less. :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ....................



Crap, I almost thought Dolly Parton had plastic surgery to look like Elle. 

MAN ELLE YOU ARE TOO FOXY 4 ME!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Some one who isn't me really needs to create a thread of like "say hello to Dimensions" or something with people holding a sign, for serious.



Then people will KNOW I'm a man. That's a stupid idea.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Then people will KNOW I'm a man. That's a stupid idea.




But people already know :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Then people will KNOW I'm a man. That's a stupid idea.



You're a man?! I .. personally was holding out hope for that. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Then people will KNOW I'm a man. That's a stupid idea.




What bothers me most is that whenever I see your name...I think of cat zits.


I mean that...I cant get that post out of my mind..ever. How many months has it been?


I wish there was a brain scrub.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

I washed my brain this morning and now I can't do a thing with it.


----------



## ActionPif (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

We need to do a SA version of this one, I tell ya...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> What bothers me most is that whenever I see your name...I think of cat zits.
> 
> 
> I mean that...I cant get that post out of my mind..ever. How many months has it been?
> ...



Poor Bunny. Poor, smelly, zitty, hairless Bunny. Sad that you don't see his appeal!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Poor Bunny. Poor, smelly, zitty, hairless Bunny. Sad that you don't see his appeal!



I worship Bunny from afar.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Poor Bunny. Poor, smelly, zitty, hairless Bunny. Sad that you don't see his appeal!




Actually...I do


its just...the zits...

(shudder)


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

fatlane said:


> We need to do a SA version of this one, I tell ya...



I agree wholeheartedly, Fatlane. I'd like to give such a picture to
each of my ex-bosses who "wrapped my soul in chains" by their
fat-haterd!


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

fatlane said:


> We need to do a SA version of this one, I tell ya...



I agree wholeheartedly, Fatlane. I'd like to give such a picture to
each of my ex-bosses who "wrapped my soul in chains" by their
fat-haterd!


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

Why'd you post the exact same thing twice?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

imfree said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, Fatlane. I'd like to give such a picture to
> each of my ex-bosses who "wrapped my soul in chains" by their
> fat-haterd!



Hey, if it worked in England, it can work here.


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

jack said:


> Why'd you post the exact same thing twice?




Sorry it's in here twice. I don't even know how it happened to get posted twice.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2007)

imfree said:


> I don't even know how it happened to get posted twice.



Thread's haunted.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Thread's haunted.



Man, I love it when you're a total snatch! 

You remind me of... ME!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 17, 2007)

I dunno.....Rebecca is a big girl.....she MIGHT have eaten the internets. :eat1: 

Rebecca, have you been tubes feeding? 

And it looks like she's hungry again, if the way she appears to be chewing on that sign is any indication.....:eat2: 



Rebecca said:


> a pseudo-salute


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You guys don't know it, but in real life, I'm Fatlane. I'm just pretending to be some chick.





GAIN TEN THOUGSAND KILOS POST BEFORE & AFTER PICS PLEASE>


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2007)

jack said:


> GAIN TEN THOUGSAND KILOS POST BEFORE & AFTER PICS PLEASE>



I've been totally working on it! I'm already up to 734 Kilos! I'm SUPER HOT.

:smitten:


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I've been totally working on it! I'm already up to 734 Kilos! I'm SUPER HOT.
> 
> :smitten:



ZOMG I JUST ATE MY TELEVISION.


AND A KITTEN.










FOUR TWENTY.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

DO NOT POEST PIX OF TEH KITTN POST THEM OF U

Things I gotta do around here to get people to do what they SHOULD be doing...


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

this is an actual photograph.

hi fatlane.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I've been totally working on it! I'm already up to 734 Kilos! I'm SUPER HOT.
> 
> :smitten:



Damn confusing metric system >.<


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

jack said:


> this is an actual photograph.
> 
> hi fatlane.



ok now can u post a shot from the sied plz tanx


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Damn confusing metric system >.<



To go from metric to regular, just double it and add 32.






So... she's like... 1496 miles per hour, regular.


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Thread's haunted.




OMG, then Athena must have died. I really hope she didn't, though.


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

fatlane said:


> ok now can u post a shot from the sied plz tanx




sry teh picx b4 broke teh cameras.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

OK then post pix of cameras plz tanx


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

Good idea, FL.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jul 17, 2007)

Oooh - fake wars! These can go on for ever. Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine's longer.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Mine's longer.





ooh..that just made my kitty twitch.


ahem.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> ooh..that just made my kitty twitch.
> 
> 
> ahem.



Shit, I guess this isn't impressive anymore.  

View attachment sm_cam.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Shit, I guess this isn't impressive anymore.




It is if its a clitoris.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> It is if its a clitoris.



uhhhhh, OK! Yes, it is! Impressive, isn't it??


----------



## supersoup (Jul 17, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> ooh..that just made my kitty twitch.
> 
> 
> ahem.



good cripes almighty you are fucking brilliant!

i'm printing this out and adding it to my arvee shrine. :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Shit, I guess this isn't impressive anymore.



I believe that is the photographic equivalent of what my bf refers to as a "choad". 

(Urban dictionary can't decide what it is.... could be the taint, but could be a short/fat penis - who knows.)


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> good cripes almighty you are fucking brilliant!
> 
> i'm printing this out and adding it to my arvee shrine. :blush:




whoa!.....cool...wait.....What I say? 

(hello kitty!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, had to get that out of my book...


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> good cripes almighty you are fucking brilliant!
> 
> i'm printing this out and adding it to my arvee shrine. :blush:



post pix plz tanx and side views too


----------



## Spanky (Jul 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I believe that is the photographic equivalent of what my bf refers to as a "choad".
> 
> (Urban dictionary can't decide what it is.... could be the taint, but could be a short/fat penis - who knows.)



Like a "beer can" penis. An 8 ouncer, of course.

And I am glad to see you are a hijacking participant in this now blown-up thread (though it has become way more fun)


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Like a "beer can" penis. An 8 ouncer, of course.
> 
> And I am glad to see you are a hijacking participant in this now blown-up thread (though it has become way more fun)



Blown-Up Thread? This one needs to be condemned and demolished before
it collapses, implodes, or hurts some innocent passer-by!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Shit, I guess this isn't impressive anymore.



UMmmmmmm....if it vibrates........come to mama........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

mossystate said:


> UMmmmmmm....if it vibrates........come to mama........




Is someone feeling a bit cawky now? :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is someone feeling a bit cawky now? :batting:



Some of us who are fond fans of ferociously fantastic fallics ( shhhh ), don't need to announce said fondness every 10 seconds...well...not here....I save that for chat.... 


OF COURSE I AM FEELING CAWKY


i cannot find any volunteers..well..that i wanna feel...lol


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 17, 2007)

It's just that dang cat fir you have to watch out for...



RedVelvet said:


> whoa!.....cool...wait.....What I say?
> 
> (hello kitty!)



fa_man_stan 

View attachment twitchin_kitty.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 17, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> It's just that dang cat fir you have to watch out for...
> 
> 
> 
> fa_man_stan





Ahem........not on MY kitty.


----------



## Red (Jul 17, 2007)

*[email protected]& *%$!* 

View attachment waxy.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2007)

Red said:


> *[email protected]& *%$!*



Red, would you be cool if I made that my desktop pattern because I love it SO MUCH?


----------



## Red (Jul 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Red, would you be cool if I made that my desktop pattern because I love it SO MUCH?



Madame Waxy, it would be an honour!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2007)

Now I know how the Bay City Rollers felt after releasing "Saturday Nite"... how does one follow up a masterpiece like that?

:: agonizes over next picture... ::


----------



## Tooz (Jul 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> actually, yeah, have you read the thread? I don't think anyone has spoken about the original topic for quite a while ..



actually, yeah, did you even get my point? off topic or not, it's still basically beating a dead horse for 20+ pages. if you wanna act like retards, make an official retard RP thread and do it there instead of being like LOL FAKE CHICK LOL PIX LOL.


k


----------



## supersoup (Jul 18, 2007)

but...can't people have fun? this has become ridiculously giggle inducing, and if that makes me 'retarded' then so be it.


and as an aside, it makes me feel crappy when people use the R word so freely, just because you never know who has someone mentally handicapped in their life ya know? 


aaaaaaaaand i just want to say that that is the raddest salute ever sister of mine!! <3


----------



## elle camino (Jul 18, 2007)

hay tooz! what is _up_ girl. not much here just posting on the internet.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't think tooz likes the internet very much.

She's too nice. Waxwing and tooz need to beat each other up for a bit, get some aggression built up.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

Exactly, especially since what the OP did was start a thread that was little more than a joke. Yes yes, I'm making the assumption that "Athena" isn't Athena and maybe I shouldn't, but *I think* it's pretty clear that this thread was fiction from moment one.

As Elle commented, if it isn't...well she's eating part of the thread, I'll eat the rest.

Even though I already ate the internet and I'm soooo full.



supersoup said:


> but...can't people have fun? this has become ridiculously giggle inducing, and if that makes me 'retarded' then so be it.
> 
> 
> and as an aside, it makes me feel crappy when people use the R word so freely, just because you never know who has someone mentally handicapped in their life ya know?
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I don't think tooz likes the internet very much.
> 
> She's too nice. Waxwing and tooz need to beat each other up for a bit, get some aggression built up.



...Catfight?


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I don't think tooz likes the internet very much.
> 
> She's too nice. Waxwing and tooz need to beat each other up for a bit, get some aggression built up.




Or make babies. Surely science can find a way for that to happen.

Get on it ladies.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

People acting like dumbasses and being mindnumbingly random has made the internet what it is today.

Go hang out on the /b/ (random) board on 4chan, and then come back and tell me this place isn't absolutely sane in comparison.


----------



## imfree (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it just my ADD, or was this thread ever about Athena? 
Does she look like this? 

View attachment athena web.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> People acting like dumbasses and being mindnumbingly random



I was doing that long before it became popular.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 18, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## jack (Jul 18, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Even though I already ate the internet and I'm soooo full.



b4 'n' afterz, plz. kthx.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

jack said:


> b4 'n' afterz, plz. kthx.


pre-internet





post-internet


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 18, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Damn confusing metric system >.<



All around the world today, the kilo is the measure. A kilo is a thousand grams -- easy to remember!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I was doing that long before it became popular.


Well fuck you and your originality. 


Rebecca said:


>


You have saved this thread.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You have saved this thread.



My favorite bit is how I'm all hanging out there quite literally and Slacker is just contentedly going on about numbers.

Math is hot.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> pre-internet
> 
> post-internet[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, Internet.


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 18, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> My favorite bit is how I'm all hanging out there quite literally and Slacker is just contentedly going on about numbers.
> 
> Math is hot.



Aww. You know it's just that your belly leaves me speechless .


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Aww. You know it's just that your belly leaves me speechless .



No, seriously, being singleminded is often quite hot--go on being undeterred. I'll sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 18, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> My favorite bit is how I'm all hanging out there quite literally and Slacker is just contentedly going on about numbers.
> 
> Math is hot.



oh hai. would you be my derivative? i want to be tangent to your curves. thx.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I don't think tooz likes the internet very much.
> 
> She's too nice. Waxwing and tooz need to beat each other up for a bit, get some aggression built up.


 
For the millionth time I Don't. Fucking. Care. About. Any. Of. This. Am not nice. Am actually kind of vicious and cruel, but not in mixed company. 

That's why I'm not angry at the OP. Don't care. Real? Don't care. Fake? Don't care. Gets eaten by a shark tomorrow? Don't care. Not nice, just not interested. 

If you want to see some aggression, keep saying I'm nice. 

Personally I love the car wreck this thread has become. I love the internet BECAUSE we can spend 24 pages talking about nothing. It's hilarious. Keep it up, yo. You guys have kept me chuckling at my desk for two work days straight now. 

PS that is a hot ass picture, Rebecca.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I believe that is the photographic equivalent of what my bf refers to as a "choad".
> 
> (Urban dictionary can't decide what it is.... could be the taint, but could be a short/fat penis - who knows.)



what is wrong with you people? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?

and i thought *I* was the nutty one.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> PS that is a hot ass picture, Rebecca.


that is SO nice of you to say, waxy!

Oh. What was that loud explosion i just heard?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2007)

HEY EVERYBODY LOOKIT THE BAYBEE PANDAAAAAAS!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2007)

And, say, everyone still posting here can rate this thread with five stars so it will be forever awesome and then some putz gives it one star so it always averages at 4.5 stars even though the putz was being a putz when he voted and PUTZ VOETS SHOULD NOT COUNT!!!


----------



## imfree (Jul 18, 2007)

fatlane said:


> HEY EVERYBODY LOOKIT THE BAYBEE PANDAAAAAAS!!!!



I saw in another thread that Pandas gain weight very rapidly.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2007)

imfree said:


> I saw in another thread that Pandas gain weight very rapidly.



BAM! And we're back on topic, JUST LIKE THAT!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

fatlane said:


> BAM! And we're back on topic, JUST LIKE THAT!



Not til pix are posted; I need proof.

(of the Pandas gaining, I mean)


----------



## imfree (Jul 18, 2007)

fatlane said:


> BAM! And we're back on topic, JUST LIKE THAT!



Hahaha!!!, FatLane!!!, then we must be the BEST DAMN drivers in the world to be able to steer this MONSTER back on-topic!!!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> Oh. What was that loud explosion i just heard?



Oh that was just my projectile vomiting.

Baby Panda get 5 star!


----------



## butch (Jul 18, 2007)

fatlane said:


> HEY EVERYBODY LOOKIT THE BAYBEE PANDAAAAAAS!!!!



Am I the only one who is seriously enjoying this picture, gaining pandas or not? Do you know how much bamboo they eat in a day? Kilos and kilos of the stuff-they're voracious WG monsters, they are, especially the baby ones.

Tai Shan could eat Kelligrl out of house and home, he could.


----------



## butch (Jul 18, 2007)

And how could I forget not saying that I'm loving Rebecca's pic, too. Who needs an Athena anyway?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> *For the millionth time I Don't. Fucking. Care. About. Any. Of. This. Am not nice. Am actually kind of vicious and cruel, but not in mixed company.
> 
> That's why I'm not angry at the OP. Don't care. Real? Don't care. Fake? Don't care. Gets eaten by a shark tomorrow? Don't care. Not nice, just not interested. *
> 
> ...



Who.Is.Getting.All.CAWKY.Now?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who.Is.Getting.All.CAWKY.Now?



YAY!

I'm getting cawky *singsong happy voice*


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

butch said:


> And how could I forget not saying that I'm loving Rebecca's pic, too. Who needs an Athena anyway?





Waxwing said:


> PS that is a hot ass picture, Rebecca.



OMG OMG, smart hot (smot?) girls like me...whatdoIdo whatdoIdo?
:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

You could try blushing.

Oh, wait.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 18, 2007)

I yam who I yam. 

Oh, and I'm not wearing any pants. Which is kinda sorta something totally different. But I thought I'd throw that in for grins and giggles.

And while my non-internet gorged belly is still pretty impressive, I am shamed by the stupendousness of Rebecca's belly, which I shall not challenge, though I still think I can TOTALLY take her. She's got NOTHING -- NOTHING!!!!

Do you HEAR me, Rebecca!?!?!?! You do NOT want a piece of this!!!!

Now would be about the time that the OP shows back up and challenges Rebecca to like a wing eating contest or something. Or that freaky Cincy chili that is an abomination before God.

I'm babbling. I may be drunk. With power. Or booze. It could be either. I'm also giddy about some amendments being offered on the Labor-H bill tonight. But I'm kind of a geek like that. 

GIDDY!!!!! (no up) 

View attachment 213103.jpg


View attachment 213110.jpg


View attachment 213130.jpg


View attachment 213149.jpg


View attachment 213156.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 18, 2007)

1: Think decaf. Really.
2: Wings are a waste of fucking time. If I'm gonna eat, I'm gonna do so without wasting precious calories trying to pry tiny pieces of meat from tiny bones. No.
3: Cincinnati chili may not be what you're used to, but it's still chili and I will ONLY eat my mother's variety of Cincinnati style chili.
4: I'm hungry. Shut up.


----------



## ChubbyFA (Jul 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> pre-internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "post internet" picture is probably one of the hottest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> pre-internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAYLO THAR BELLY!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 19, 2007)

1. Decaf defiles God's creation. OTOH, people who pay $15 for a cup of coffee that's been crapped out by a small mammal are nuts. Hints of chocolate indeed.
2. Boneless wings, then. But I'm with you on wings. This is why I've never been to Hooters. So the place has great wings. Big deal. It's STILL wings. It's a LOT of work. If I'm eating, I want it to be fun and delicious, not work....unless it's really tasty, like crawfish. Crawfish....the food that makes sucking the head socially acceptable.
3. Cincinnati chili is not chili. I will brook no argument on this from some Yankee. Don't make me detour out of my way on my next trip to Indy to teach you the error of your ways. Because I'm so taking you down. Now THAT'S CAWKY!!!!
4. Oh yeah? Well I'm not hungry. 

Well, I am...but I don't feel like getting breakfast. So I'm having more coffee. And listening to Pete Hoekstra. Really, there are much better ways to spend your morning, but since I'm already out of bed and at work, bad hair day and all, I might as well be as miserable as possible. So I'm watching Pete read the newspaper aloud and take calls from the "educated elite" of America who watch "Washington Journal," the C-SPAN call-in show. 



Rebecca said:


> 1: Think decaf. Really.
> 2: Wings are a waste of fucking time. If I'm gonna eat, I'm gonna do so without wasting precious calories trying to pry tiny pieces of meat from tiny bones. No.
> 3: Cincinnati chili may not be what you're used to, but it's still chili and I will ONLY eat my mother's variety of Cincinnati style chili.
> 4: I'm hungry. Shut up.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 19, 2007)

It is chili. I don't particularly like chili. Less so if beans are involved.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 19, 2007)

I belong to the "no-bean" chili crowd as well, mainly because I'm trying to reduce global warming. But it is NOT chili.

And I LOVE chili.  



Rebecca said:


> It is chili. I don't particularly like chili. Less so if beans are involved.


----------



## butch (Jul 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> OMG OMG, smart hot (smot?) girls like me...whatdoIdo whatdoIdo?
> :blush: :blush: :blush:



All you have to do is stay smart and hot yourself, missy.  

Thanks for the compliment,:blush:


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jul 19, 2007)

Rebecca, according to your profile you are the same age as my wife. You actually look fairly similar to her in your before picture, in fact she may have been bigger at about age 11. She certainly isn't now. Helll! Wow! 

Maybe there ought to be a rule to ban the "I am going to do something" threads, maybe they ought to shut up, get on with it, and let us know when they have finished?


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2007)

Cozworth806 said:


> , Maybe there ought to be a rule to ban the "I am going to do something" threads, maybe they ought to shut up, get on with it, and let us know when they have finished?



But I can't wait that long to masturbate!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> But I can't wait that long to masturbate!!!



Missy, you hold it until we get home. I do not want another accident..like last time.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2007)

Cincinnati "chili" isn't. It's a misappropriation of the term. Yankees are involved in said misappropriation. I will forgive those who use it unknowingly, but the Yankee what stole it either is burning in hell or soon will burn in hell... in habanero sauce... for God is a chili lover, and his chili has no beans in it.

God is a chili lover and Frank X. Tolbert is his prophet:
*
Frank X. Tolbert's Original Texas Chili*

* 2 to 4 ancho chiles, 4-8 small dried red chiles or 2 to 4 tablespoons chili powder
* 4 tablespoons vegetable oil
* 3 pounds lean beef chuck, cut in bite-sized pieces
* 1 to 2 cups beef stock or water
* 1/3 cup finely chopped garlic
* 1 yellow onion, finely chopped
* 2 tablespoons ground cumin
* 1 tablespoon ground oregano
* salt
* 1/2 cup Hungarian sweet paprika
* 1 or 2 fresh cilantro sprigs

If using chiles, trim the stems and remove seeds. Place in a small saucepan and add water to barely cover. Bring to a boil, remove from the heat, cover and let stand for 15 minutes. Transfer the chiles and their soaking water to a blender or a food processor fitted with metal blade. Purée until smooth. Set aside.

Brown half of the meat in a large skillet in the vegetable oil over high heat for 6 to 8 minutes. Transfer the meat and juices to a heavy pot and add the puréed chiles or chili powder, if using. Place over low heat and bring to a simmer. Meanwhile, brown the remaining beef in the same manner, then transfer it and the juices to the pot. Add enough stock or water to just cover the meat. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, for 30 minutes.

Add the garlic, onion, cumin, oregano, salt to taste, paprika and cilantro and continue to simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the meat is very tender, another 30 minutes. Add a little liquid if the mixture begins to stick or looks too dry. When the chili is ready, using a large kitchen spoon, skim any fat from the surface. Ladle into bowls and serve. Makes 4 to 6 servings. 


*LOOK MA, NO BEANS!!!! OR SPAGHETTI NOODLES!!!!*


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

Cincinnati Chili (Though it is not Texas style chili is still chili, though I forgive you silly southerners for your _misedumacation_ on the issue.) doesn't necessarily have noodles, either. Some folks just put it over noodles. Others put it over hot dogs. Some folks (like my mother and I) just eat it as it--sometimes adding cheese or crackers or onions.

You know what, I'm going to go get some right now. You've made me crave it and I so RARELY crave it. And just for you all, I'm gonna put it over some spaghetti and eat the living hell out of it. Yum :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:

_Also, yes, I do find it strange to be sitting in Kentucky and calling other people silly southerners..._


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Cincinnati Chili (Though it is not Texas style chili is still chili, though I forgive you silly southerners for your _misedumacation_ on the issue.) doesn't necessarily have noodles, either. Some folks just put it over noodles. Others put it over hot dogs. Some folks (like my mother and I) just eat it as it--sometimes adding cheese or crackers or onions.
> 
> You know what, I'm going to go get some right now. You've made me crave it and I so RARELY crave it. And just for you all, I'm gonna put it over some spaghetti and eat the living hell out of it. Yum :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:
> 
> _Also, yes, I do find it strange to be sitting in Kentucky and calling other people silly southerners..._



Kentucky never seceded. They're not fully Southern. 

You better not eat that. I forbid it. And I also forbid you to post a pic of your damn abomination of a non-chili. I may not be a moderator, but I have an awful lot of posts, so you have to listen to me and obey my commands, hon.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2007)

It ain't so 'cause HORMEL says so!! 

Hormel Corp. Headquarters
1 Hormel Place
AUSTIN, MINNESOTA 55912

Now there's some real northern Yankees. 

View attachment hormel_chili.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Kentucky never seceded. They're not fully Southern.
> 
> You better not eat that. I forbid it. And I also forbid you to post a pic of your damn abomination of a non-chili. I may not be a moderator, but I have an awful lot of posts, so you have to listen to me and obey my commands, hon.



No, we never did. But it's still Kentucky. Ever been here?

And...I'm getting the chili now...well actually I'm looking for clothes I can wear to the store (rather than PJs) and then...I may just postpixplz of my awesome CHILI!

and cheese and crackers and maybe NOODLES.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> No, we never did. But it's still Kentucky. Ever been here?
> 
> And...I'm getting the chili now...well actually I'm looking for clothes I can wear to the store (rather than PJs) and then...I may just postpixplz of my awesome CHILI!
> 
> and cheese and crackers and maybe NOODLES.








And PLEASE do not show me any of your fat gained from YANKEE food. Only show the fat gained from waffles, grits, fried chicken, catfish, or other proper SOUTHERN fare.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't do beans in my chili either. Chili con carne. CARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR-NE.

Hey look I joined this thread!

Yours sincerely,
etc.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

My dear, Fatlane, you have not had fried chicken until you've had my mama's. I may be from the northern side of Kentucky, but I know about waffles and chicken and grits and gravy made with pork drippin's. Mmm.

Also, cincinnati style chili, which is currently being prepared in my kitchen.

Soon the sweet spicy flavor and cheesy melty goodness will be MINE!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

The best part of this chili (other than having no beans) is that it's all mine!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

sorry for the webcam quality... 

View attachment cincinnatichilichilichili.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jul 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


> And PLEASE do not show me any of your fat gained from YANKEE food. Only show the fat gained from waffles, grits, fried chicken, catfish, or other proper SOUTHERN fare.



That picture gave me my first chuckle of the day.

NOTE: The man forgot chicken fried steak. He forgot chicken fried steak...walks away shaking head.

Second Note: Did not mention biscuits and red-eye gravy either...


----------



## Jane (Jul 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Cincinnati "chili" isn't. It's a misappropriation of the term. Yankees are involved in said misappropriation. I will forgive those who use it unknowingly, but the Yankee what stole it either is burning in hell or soon will burn in hell... in habanero sauce... for God is a chili lover, and his chili has no beans in it.
> 
> God is a chili lover and Frank X. Tolbert is his prophet:
> *
> ...



Best chili I ever tasted used 2 parts cubed beef and one part cubed pork, and was simmered for days, in Garland, Texas. I don't know why that is important to anyone else, but FL and Bob will understand.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going to comment more fully on this later, but WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? Oyster crackers? OYSTER CRACKERS IN CHILI?!?!?! (Unless they're Xanax....and that's about how many I would need to eat that abomination).

NOTHING BUT FRITOS OR SALTINES!



Rebecca said:


> sorry for the webcam quality...


----------



## butch (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh dear lord, we can't we all agree that food is good, and chili is good, whether it has beans, beef, or oyster crackers in it? Like you can ONLY eat one kind of chili, and jeezy peezy, why hasn't anyone mentioned how good it is on top of a salad with tortilla chips? Ya know, how that Wendy's place in Ohio serves it?

Speaking of Wendy's, that damn Baconator commercial scares me. All those men's heads superimposed on screaming 50's era teenage girls, and that ridiculous man with the bright red Wendy's wig yelling "Bacon!" with a burger outstretched in his hand like some sort of fascist feeder salute? This is the stuff of nightmares, but then again, we are in the weight board, so maybe some of you have fantasized about this very scenario?

(Like, Athena, where are you? Have you followed the siren's call of the Baconator and left us for good?)


----------



## butch (Jul 20, 2007)

I just noticed Rebecca's avatar title-ha ha, that made my day! I wish I had something witty to say, or sharp, but it just makes me smile. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

butch said:


> jeezy peezy



I misread that as "cheesy pizza". 

I think you did that on purpose . 

Just saying.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

:smitten: Butch. 

I tried the Baconator--talk about a let down


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 20, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! DAMN YOU, WENDY'S!!!!!! I wanted that sandwich to be GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!

*<vows revenge on Dave Thomas.....wait, what's that? He's dead? My vengence is complete!!!!>*

That was wrong on SO many levels.



Rebecca said:


> :smitten: Butch.
> 
> I tried the Baconator--talk about a let down


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! DAMN YOU, WENDY'S!!!!!! I wanted that sandwich to be GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!
> 
> *<vows revenge on Dave Thomas.....wait, what's that? He's dead? My vengence is complete!!!!>*
> 
> That was wrong on SO many levels.



He's not dead. Is he?

Huh. Learn something new every day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2007)

I promised I wouldn't tell. Waxy is my feeder. I'm moving to Boston. 800 lbs. or bust.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I promised I wouldn't tell. Waxy is my feeder. I'm moving to Boston. 800 lbs. or bust.



I'm getting the supplies ready as we speak. It's going to be a good time.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> My dear, Fatlane, you have not had fried chicken until you've had my mama's. I may be from the northern side of Kentucky, but I know about waffles and chicken and grits and gravy made with pork drippin's. Mmm.
> 
> Also, cincinnati style chili, which is currently being prepared in my kitchen.
> 
> Soon the sweet spicy flavor and cheesy melty goodness will be MINE!


i just saw your avatar line. 

NOW LOOK---i told someone, or posted, or PM'd butch WEEKS ago that she looks like you. Or you her, rather. And she gave me one of her patented BUTCH answers that PISSED ME OFF but I said NOTHING but I'm not saying nothing NOW. So I SAW the resemblance and I'm giving her TOUGH LOVE b/c I'm tired of the BUTCH RESPONSE.


this headache is making me PISSED OFF.


----------



## butch (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> i just saw your avatar line.
> 
> NOW LOOK---i told someone, or posted, or PM'd butch WEEKS ago that she looks like you. Or you her, rather. And she gave me one of her patented BUTCH answers that PISSED ME OFF but I said NOTHING but I'm not saying nothing NOW. So I SAW the resemblance and I'm giving her TOUGH LOVE b/c I'm tired of the BUTCH RESPONSE.
> 
> ...



You posted it in my comments page on my new profile thingy. You both are in my network thingy, and so that is where this comes from, miss attitude. So, you are responsible for it all, and you act as if my patented BUTCH response is disingenuous when it is not, missy girl. Don't make me call you out NW DC style, OK?

and exactly no one knows why we're having this faux cat fight, do they?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

butch said:


> and exactly no one knows why we're having this faux cat fight, do they?



I have no idea, but I'm gonna beat it out of both of you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

butch said:


> and exactly no one knows why we're having this faux cat fight, do they?



Ummmmm...... because it's hot... Duh......


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

butch said:


> You posted it in my comments page on my new profile thingy. You both are in my network thingy, and so that is where this comes from, miss attitude. So, you are responsible for it all, and you act as if my patented BUTCH response is disingenuous when it is not, missy girl. Don't make me call you out NW DC style, OK?
> 
> and exactly no one knows why we're having this faux cat fight, do they?


TOUGH LOVE JES DOESN"T LIKE FALSE MODESTY.

if i need to go back and post in that C'house thread, I will. I"LL DO IT!


Everyone needs to just take my compliments. I only give out 2 a year.


----------



## butch (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> TOUGH LOVE JES DOESN"T LIKE FALSE MODESTY.
> 
> if i need to go back and post in that C'house thread, I will. I"LL DO IT!
> 
> ...



So I AM disingenuous, you're saying? This is going to be war, and waxy and GEF will have to run for cover.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

butch said:


> So I AM disingenuous, you're saying? This is going to be war, and waxy and GEF will have to run for cover.




This is way too hot for me to run from.......:batting: :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

Jesus, put a burger in it (or any food); I was just flying high on the idea that I in some way resemble the esteemed and wonderful Butch.

did I mention chili?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


>



He is totally doing it wrong. Everybody knows that if you want to remove that much arm hair the only way to do it is with a good waxing.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

That arm would be perfectly good if you put a burger on it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

You know what this thread needs? That's right, more cowbell.


----------



## Jane (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You know what this thread needs? That's right, more cowbell.



Hanging on dogs with hats.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You know what this thread needs? That's right, more cowbell.





I got a fever for the flavor of more cowbell.....


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> the only way to do it is with a good Waxwing.



Wait, what?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Wait, what?



Nice edit.


----------



## butch (Jul 21, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Jesus, put a burger in it (or any food); I was just flying high on the idea that I in some way resemble the esteemed and wonderful Butch.
> 
> did I mention chili?



Jes and I have placed said burgers in our mouths, so all is well. 

You mentioned chili, but have you shared with the rest of us? No.

As the twin of such a brilliant and astute woman, I'd like to try a little of this Cincinnati chili you speak of. It'll travel FedEx overnight, right?


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Jes and I have placed said burgers in our mouths, so all is well.
> 
> You mentioned chili, but have you shared with the rest of us? No.
> 
> As the twin of such a brilliant and astute woman, I'd like to try a little of this Cincinnati chili you speak of. It'll travel FedEx overnight, right?



It's perfectly sendable. PM me your address.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 21, 2007)

Just make sure that fake chili doesn't go by way of Texas.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Jes and I have placed said burgers in our mouths, so all is well.
> 
> You mentioned chili, but have you shared with the rest of us? No.
> 
> As the twin of such a brilliant and astute woman, I'd like to try a little of this Cincinnati chili you speak of. It'll travel FedEx overnight, right?



i didn't put anything in my mouth! i'm just telling butch i'm down with false modesty any more, from her. that's all. the end.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm still horrified by Rebecca's adhereance to the "chili" abomination. It not only boggles the mind, revolts the taste buds, turns the stomach and curls the toes, it speaks of a lack of......well, I dunno. 

Someone PLEASE get her a bowl of Terlingua, STAT!!!!!!!!!

Noodles, cinnamon, and oyster crackers.....<shudder>.....I get faint just THINKING about the awfulness of it all.....it's a wonder that she's been able to maintain a healthy weight on such a witches brew of....of.....of....well, words fail me.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 21, 2007)

butch said:


> So I AM disingenuous, you're saying? This is going to be war, and waxy and GEF will have to run for cover.



cover my ass. I'm standing right in the line of sexy fire.

(ps: someone name a band Sexy Fire immediately)


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm still horrified by Rebecca's adhereance to the "chili" abomination. It not only boggles the mind, revolts the taste buds, turns the stomach and curls the toes, it speaks of a lack of......well, I dunno.
> 
> Someone PLEASE get her a bowl of Terlingua, STAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noodles, cinnamon, and oyster crackers.....<shudder>.....I get faint just THINKING about the awfulness of it all.....it's a wonder that she's been able to maintain a healthy weight on such a witches brew of....of.....of....well, words fail me.




Now now....everyone is allowed to like what they like, Mr. Old Spice.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd still rain hellfire and brimstone on it if the Bruce ate it. 

To use an analogy, Cincy "chili" is dancing.....and I AM JOHN LITHGOW!!!!!

Only there is no Kevin Bacon coming to save the day....



RedVelvet said:


> Now now....everyone is allowed to like what they like, Mr. Old Spice.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'd still rain hellfire and brimstone on it if the Bruce ate it.
> 
> To use an analogy, Cincy "chili" is dancing.....and I AM JOHN LITHGOW!!!!!
> 
> Only there is no Kevin Bacon coming to save the day....




Darling....please get laid.

Now.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 21, 2007)

If our lord wasn't testing us, how would you account for the proliferation these days of this obscene "Cincinnati chili," with its gospel of easy sexuality and relaxed morality?


----------



## Jane (Jul 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm still horrified by Rebecca's adhereance to the "chili" abomination. It not only boggles the mind, revolts the taste buds, turns the stomach and curls the toes, it speaks of a lack of......well, I dunno.
> 
> Someone PLEASE get her a bowl of Terlingua, STAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noodles, cinnamon, and oyster crackers.....<shudder>.....I get faint just THINKING about the awfulness of it all.....it's a wonder that she's been able to maintain a healthy weight on such a witches brew of....of.....of....well, words fail me.



Just don't call it chili and it doesn't sound so bad.

Call it Cincinnati Stew.


----------



## Jane (Jul 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'd still rain hellfire and brimstone on it if the Bruce ate it.
> 
> To use an analogy, Cincy "chili" is dancing.....and I AM JOHN LITHGOW!!!!!
> 
> Only there is no Kevin Bacon coming to save the day....



One of the things I particularly loved about the move was the "snow covered mountains in Oklahoma." Nope, don't happen.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 21, 2007)

Jane said:


> Call it Cincinnati Stew.



Sounds better than a Cleveland Stea---[/ERASE]


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm still horrified by Rebecca's adhereance to the "chili" abomination. It not only boggles the mind, revolts the taste buds, turns the stomach and curls the toes, it speaks of a lack of......well, I dunno.
> 
> Someone PLEASE get her a bowl of Terlingua, STAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noodles, cinnamon, and oyster crackers.....<shudder>.....I get faint just THINKING about the awfulness of it all.....it's a wonder that she's been able to maintain a healthy weight on such a witches brew of....of.....of....well, words fail me.



If you've never had it, you don't know. If you have had it, you'll know the cinnamon isn't that big of a deal. There's often chocolate in it, too.



Jane said:


> Just don't call it chili and it doesn't sound so bad.
> 
> Call it Cincinnati Stew.



It isn't stew, it's chili.


----------



## Jane (Jul 21, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> It isn't stew, it's chili.



Woman, can't you allow our friend his delusions?


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 21, 2007)

Jane said:


> Woman, can't you allow our friend his delusions?



But, but it's even less like stew than Texas chili.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I'm not going to DISAGREE with that..... 



RedVelvet said:


> Darling....please get laid.
> 
> Now.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 21, 2007)

I totally love what this thread has devolved into. Threads don't get much more hijacked than this.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I totally love what this thread has devolved into. Threads don't get much more hijacked than this.



Yes they do.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice goin' Tommy Vercetti.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Sounds better than a Cleveland Stea---[/ERASE]



JAY





pants


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 21, 2007)

Dis my favorite thread ever.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 21, 2007)

I think we've hijacked the hijacking of the hijacking of the hijacking of the original hijack, and then some.

Can someone please provide a summary of the directions the thread has taken? Feel free to re-post the Hitler-Kelligrl-Wilford Brimley pic as needed.

Man, I'm gonna rest on that laurel for a good long while...


----------



## Angel (Jul 22, 2007)

this Dog isn't wearing a hat.....

but he is cute.


----------



## Angel (Jul 22, 2007)

is that a........








mullet?


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

Now if only we could work that Cartman image into the trifecta of Hitler, Kelligrl, and Wilford Brimley (all eating chili), we could get this thread back on track.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 22, 2007)

But I want a salute photo of the op eating chili and then gaining 1,00000x10293032jfdskjasd lbs. Will I ever get it? Why won't my fantasies come true?


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> But I want a salute photo of the op eating chili and then gaining 1,00000x10293032jfdskjasd lbs. Will I ever get it? Why won't my fantasies come true?



Track her down on the Island, take pics, and then post a "feedee sighting" thread. That'll help make your fantasies come true, MissToodles.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 22, 2007)

Would someone plz provide a concise summary of this obviously very important thread?

<peaks ears at the faint sound of flatulence and the rising aroma of kidney beans and green chilies>


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Would someone plz provide a concise summary of this obviously very important thread?
> 
> <peaks ears at the faint sound of flatulence and the rising aroma of kidney beans and green chilies>



You're right, this thread does need a Cliff Notes. Hmm, young lesbian/bisexual woman from Staten Island says she wants to turn into a BBW (or was it SSBBW?). She had been a slender track star, and loves the very fat ladies, and wants to be one herself. She posted some pics that we can't verify are really her, and if indeed it is a troll or trickster, and then the thread has gone off into all sorts of weird directions, including a brilliant pic by fatlane of Hitler, Kelligrl, and Wilford Brimley, which makes the thread a classic. Then chili was brought up, and much debate ensued about what chili is the best chili, then Jes and I got into a fight over my twin, Rebecca, which included gleeful spectators, and now MissToodles wants proof of a huge weight gain in a salute pic by the OP, Athena.

I'm sure I left out tons of stuff, but that is what I recall, in a nutshell, BPP. Well worth the time to read the whole thread, if you want some zaniness worthy of a Monty Python skit.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 22, 2007)

Alright, I'm doing the best I can with weight gain, Hitler and authoritah..... 

View attachment cartmancop.gif


View attachment cartman.jpg


View attachment Southpark_ep102_2.jpg


View attachment fatass.jpg


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

What was it Cartman kept repeating in that WG episode? Didn't it have something to do with the supplement he was taking?

Great images, TCUBOB-thanks.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 22, 2007)

butch said:


> You're right, this thread does need a Cliff Notes. Hmm, young lesbian/bisexual woman from Staten Island says she wants to turn into a BBW (or was it SSBBW?). She had been a slender track star, and loves the very fat ladies, and wants to be one herself. She posted some pics that we can't verify are really her, and if indeed it is a troll or trickster, and then the thread has gone off into all sorts of weird directions, including a brilliant pic by fatlane of Hitler, Kelligrl, and Wilford Brimley, which makes the thread a classic. Then chili was brought up, and much debate ensued about what chili is the best chili, then Jes and I got into a fight over my twin, Rebecca, which included gleeful spectators, and now MissToodles wants proof of a huge weight gain in a salute pic by the OP, Athena.
> 
> I'm sure I left out tons of stuff, but that is what I recall, in a nutshell, BPP. Well worth the time to read the whole thread, if you want some zaniness worthy of a Monty Python skit.



LOL. I read the first page of this thread, but this narrative and pictoral review are deeply satisfying. Thank you.

I must say, though. The thought of South Park parodying my deepest FA fantasies before my eyes makes me want to get drunk.....alone.

:doh: 



TCUBOB said:


> Alright, I'm doing the best I can with weight gain, Hitler and authoritah.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2007)

Angel said:


> is that a........
> 
> mullet?




That is so ultimately hot.......:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 22, 2007)

Wait....this thread's still here? Wow.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 22, 2007)

"Ah'm gonna git totally ripped.....beefcake.....BEEFCAKE!!!!"



butch said:


> What was it Cartman kept repeating in that WG episode? Didn't it have something to do with the supplement he was taking?
> 
> Great images, TCUBOB-thanks.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is the thread that just won't die.  

Until a mod closes it


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 22, 2007)

Betcha I could kill it. But I won't. And you know what this thread needs?

Carrie.


*PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2007)

There goes Bob carrying on about his hose again......


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There goes Bob carrying on about his hose again......



Don't you mean Carrie-ing on about his hose?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 22, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. 

<Lousy spread-rep-around before giving to Rebecca again system.>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> <Lousy spread-rep-around before giving to Rebecca again system.>



I'll be damned- it told me the same thing 

<3 @ Rebecca


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 22, 2007)

*sigh* retards ..


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 22, 2007)

You're welcome, guys, I repped Rebecca.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's another pixxor that I think will be TEH ONN TOPPIK! 

View attachment kg-bush.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Here's another pixxor that I think will be TEH ONN TOPPIK!



Is that Kelligrl in the foreground?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2007)

Did somebody say penis? I mean Carrie? :batting: 

This thread has become a force of nature.


----------



## Esme (Jul 23, 2007)

I just read this entire thread... and I think I'm traumatized.

And I think I like it! :batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 24, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Here's another pixxor that I think will be TEH ONN TOPPIK!



Oh my god, I'm almost crying I'm so touched by this picture. Fatlane, you've made a masterpiece (and a new desktop picture for yours truly).


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2007)

if i started a thread titled: Kelligrl doggystyle, do you think we could hit 10,000 views before breakfast??!

it's sad that no matter how nice, and cute, and ALIVE i am, i'll never ever even compare to the memory that is kelligrl.


----------



## Dantes524 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow. This thread has nothing to do with anything! 

And neither does THIS:


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 24, 2007)

ten character minimum 

View attachment danger.jpeg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2007)

..................................... 

View attachment ganked.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

I love it when a thread goes to pot..... errrrr I mean random picture posts   

View attachment give a damn.gif


View attachment 160017b0y1c1fn4i.gif


View attachment menu_diet_coke.jpg


View attachment psycho bitch.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Is that Kelligrl in the foreground?



Yes. It is.

Muhuhahahahahaha.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

SlackerFA's sign is the best thing ever. I am so stealing that and waiting for the perfect opportunity to use it.

oh please oh please..


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 25, 2007)

You're a bum toucher, Velvety One.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, but either way, if yyou were real or a fake, would you come back to this thread? i wouldn't!



but is the alkie twirling the mop in a Busby Berkeley musical like manner?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> You're a bum toucher, Velvety One.




bum toucher???


I'm...I'm lost!.

Wait....how did you know?..

Wait...

What?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

Know what?

this:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

oh!..owies.....


also....funny.


muchly.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

It truly is a brilliant photo. Guy eats it while strange chambray shirt man stares at us calmly.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> It truly is a brilliant photo. Guy eats it while strange chambray shirt man stares at us calmly.



Staatsoper (state opera house) on Ringstasse and Kaertnerstasse in Vienna, Austria. I have been right in the spot. 

Damn, that hurt too!




Wearing that shirt in public, that is!


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Staatsoper (state opera house) on Ringstasse and Kaertnerstasse in Vienna, Austria. I have been right in the spot.
> 
> Damn, that hurt too!
> 
> ...


damnit, spanky, don't toy with me.

and? no dude from philly ever went to half the places you claim to have seen. don't take us for mugs. fight fair, or you're on the List.


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 25, 2007)

What I don't get about that photo is the ad on the side of the opera house. Why does Lexus want to compare their product to the Twilight of the Gods?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> What I don't get about that photo is the ad on the side of the opera house. Why does Lexus want to compare their product to the Twilight of the Gods?



Did you hear that noise just now? That was me punching you in the kidney.

Now come to labor day thing, dammit.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2007)

Wait a minute, I thought you were running a black meat thing here. So what's with all the mugwump jism?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 25, 2007)

This is becoming an album of images... 

View attachment kg-chavez.jpg


----------



## love dubh (Jul 25, 2007)

fatlane said:


> This is becoming an album of images...



Oh, I remember this speech. He gave it at the UN. Called Kelligrl a tempting devil, and said that the podium still smelled of cake.


----------



## Jane (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't cry for me...men with mullets. For I have a mullet myself...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 25, 2007)

*+*



*=*






RedVelvet said:


> bum toucher???
> 
> 
> I'm...I'm lost!.
> ...



Actually, I just really like the phrase "bum toucher," so I swear it was nothing personal...Something you said just made me think "ah, she's a bum toucher, too."

Also, this thread isn't much about sense.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 25, 2007)

fatlane said:


> This is becoming an album of images...



Damnit Fatlane. Rep. Out. You. 

It's just too much. I can't even handle the erotic coupling of my two favorite subjects: women who weigh over 400 lbs with mullets who eat cake and Latin American politics. Oh god, so beautiful. So, so, so beautiful.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I so dig my equation!!!.....Looks like I am getting a 'panking!!

'Panking!...yays!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> What I don't get about that photo is the ad on the side of the opera house. Why does Lexus want to compare their product to the Twilight of the Gods?



Can't help a nerdy answer: Lexus is yooge wholesale supporter of opera houses, symphonies. In my non-profit arts days, their influence was often kind of shorthand for modern arts underwriting; i.e., how do you keep the Lexus out of the lobby? (but still stay afloat).

A funner answer: All the Gibichungs drive lil Lexuses around the stage. Whee!

bum touchers! 

View attachment Cute_Otters_123a.jpg


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 26, 2007)

We must kill this nonsense right now. Is there any way to erase a thread from ever existing?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> We must kill this nonsense right now. Is there any way to erase a thread from ever existing?



WHAT!? It's the best thread EVER!

Bit your tongue, man.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Can't help a nerdy answer: Lexus is yooge wholesale supporter of opera houses, symphonies. In my non-profit arts days, their influence was often kind of shorthand for modern arts underwriting; i.e., how do you keep the Lexus out of the lobby? (but still stay afloat).
> 
> A funner answer: All the Gibichungs drive lil Lexuses around the stage. Whee!
> 
> bum touchers!



THAT IS THE CUTEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN.

i must have that critter...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> We must kill this nonsense right now. Is there any way to erase a thread from ever existing?



WHO ARE YOU?

Shakeperson, I ask of thee: who are you?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> WHO ARE YOU?
> 
> Shakeperson, I ask of thee: who are you?



Yeah! Mr. 12 posts and wants the fun thread to stop. Hmph, I say!!!


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 26, 2007)

I see that I've been over-ruled...


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2007)

you amuse me, mateo.
dance. DANCE FOR MY PLEASURE!
*clap*clap* MUSIC!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> I see that I've been over-ruled...



The masses have spoken!! Give us silliness! 

(really though, who are you? did you post an intro? i like the Master Shake avatar.)


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 26, 2007)

No...haven't done the intro thread...just some guy from Florida!


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> No...haven't done the intro thread...just some guy from Florida!



you dancin' yet?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2007)

supersoup said:


> THAT IS THE CUTEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN.
> i must have that critter...



That is Odie the Otter!! Recently rescued and sent to an Aquarium in Texas...



mateo4531 said:


> We must kill this nonsense right now. Is there any way to erase a thread from ever existing?



Are you saying....you are against otter rescue? I think you are.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> No...haven't done the intro thread...just some guy from Florida!



I want to name by band Some Guy from Florida. It's catchy.

Shake has been replaced by face! Good goin', you!


----------



## Jane (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> We must kill this nonsense right now. Is there any way to erase a thread from ever existing?



Space/Time Continuium...go back and watch all the Back to the Futures.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> go back and watch all the Back to the Futures.



That's just mean, Jane.


----------



## Jane (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> That's just mean, Jane.



It's a research tool, and research was never meant to be fun.


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 26, 2007)

You know what this thread needs? The LOL WUT pear.


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 26, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iwY5o2fsG7Y


----------



## supersoup (Jul 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I so dig my equation!!!.....Looks like I am getting a 'panking!!
> 
> 'Panking!...yays!



i just now realized that's an arse.

i thought it was a coffee cup and was so lost...

:blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 26, 2007)

note to self: never have coffee at soup's house


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just now realized that's an arse.
> 
> i thought it was a coffee cup and was so lost...
> 
> :blush:




(Intentionally blurring eyes..)

HEY!...I see it! 3/4 angle with handle to the right.......

dood!..no wonder!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 26, 2007)

Carrie said:


>



I'm totally digging that picture.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> Don't cry for me...men with mullets. For I have a mullet myself...




Mullet <3 .


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2007)

Best lolcat I have seen in a while..


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mullet <3 .



yay mullets, woo!!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 26, 2007)

Say, can we make this thread its own forum? That would be great.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 26, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iwY5o2fsG7Y



Thanks for the post; it was just the little chuckle I was needing this evening


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 27, 2007)

curveyme said:


> Thanks for the post; it was just the little chuckle I was needing this evening



Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


>



That cat kicks all kinds of ass and then some.


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

. . . . . . . .  

View attachment nekidcat.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2007)

You know a thread has reached its zenith when someone posts a picture of a shaved pussy.


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes!! Someone got it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 27, 2007)

the mittens are really disconcerting.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 28, 2007)

....................... 

View attachment 530815732_591e117af0.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jul 28, 2007)

______________ 

View attachment roflmaopanda.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2007)

______________________ 

View attachment eleven.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 29, 2007)

This was driving me crazy, because I knew I had seen that girl before. It's Megan McCormick, one of the hosts of the show "Globetrekker." I found the picture on a website for her. In case it was bugging anyone else. 

View attachment 20_JPG.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 29, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This was driving me crazy, because I knew I had seen that girl before. It's Megan McCormick, one of the hosts of the show "Globetrekker." I found the picture on a website for her. In case it was bugging anyone else.



So it is.

Elle doesn't have to eat this thread, which is probably good since I already ate the internet.

Dear "Athena"

Now that you've been outted, let me ask you: Why didn't you use these photos:

http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/30_JPG.htm
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/49_JPG.htm
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/121_jpg.htm
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/194_jpg.htm
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/239_jpg.htm
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/242_jpg.htm
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/259_JPG.htm

amateur

and as your before photo:
http://www.meganmccormick.com/pages/sexy12_JPG_jpg.htm


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> So it is.
> 
> Elle doesn't have to eat this thread, which is probably good since I already ate the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 29, 2007)

What? a fake real girl eating real food and gaining fake weight is not hot!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 29, 2007)

I think this is the only thread on the internetz that made me fall out of my seet.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 29, 2007)

btw it would be totally awesome if this thread were locked and BUSTED was the last word on the whole deal. 


Dr. P Marshall said:


> This was driving me crazy, because I knew I had seen that girl before. It's Megan McCormick, one of the hosts of the show "Globetrekker." I found the picture on a website for her. In case it was bugging anyone else.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 29, 2007)

Now that the thread has been outed once and for all, I confess that I'm fascinated to see what direction it's going to take off in.....I mean, this is the "Firecrotch" of threads. It's been EVERYWHERE.

What's the difference between this thread and a 747? 

Not everybody's been on a 747.

See, now I'm even recycling blond jokes.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 29, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This was driving me crazy, because I knew I had seen that girl before. It's Megan McCormick, one of the hosts of the show "Globetrekker." I found the picture on a website for her. In case it was bugging anyone else.



OH MY GOSH!!! That was driving me crazy too. Good catch, there! Very good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> So it is.
> 
> Elle doesn't have to eat this thread, which is probably good since I already ate the internet.
> 
> ...



She was probably saving those as "proof" later on of her eating to gain 300 pounds..... duh 


Oh and "Athena" has used the "before photo" in another thread...... saying she was at some spa. I was quite shocked to see her say in another thread that "she" weighed 130 pounds because of that "before photo"


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She was probably saving those as "proof" later on of her eating to gain 300 pounds..... duh
> 
> 
> Oh and "Athena" has used the "before photo" in another thread...... saying she was at some spa. I was quite shocked to see her say in another thread that "she" weighed 130 pounds because of that "before photo"



oh why don't you take all the fun out of it


----------



## wistful (Jul 29, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This was driving me crazy, because I knew I had seen that girl before. It's Megan McCormick, one of the hosts of the show "Globetrekker." I found the picture on a website for her. In case it was bugging anyone else.




Perhaps I need a life but finding out the origin of "Athena's" pics is deeply,deeply satisfying to me.I thank you Dr.P Marshall!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 29, 2007)

hmm.
well NOW what thread am i going to eat?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## elle camino (Jul 29, 2007)

OH MY GOD. 
a


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 29, 2007)

That walrus actually does kinda look like him. Weird.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 29, 2007)

_kind_ of?.................


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats fecking amazing!


...on the other hand...it should serve as a warning...

Too much fancy facial hair is never a good thing.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 30, 2007)

This thread needs more Wilford Brimley.

Heres the Brimley Diabeetus dance mix 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILIvPzyK_8I&mode=related&search=


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish I had his "Greatest Quotes" from classics such as "Hard Target." Wow, that was a piece of crap.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 30, 2007)

DUDE!


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 30, 2007)

You know...Athena may have been a fake but I must say...Megan McCormick is a hotty!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 30, 2007)

fatlane said:


> DUDE!



um.... ow?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 30, 2007)

Ow in all the right ways...


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2007)

ok so NOT to gloat or anything, but those of you who were all 'OMG GUYS STOP BEING SO NEGATIVE IT IS CLEARLY NOT A FAKE SHEESH' - have you learned anything from this? i sincerely hope so. 
sayin!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok so NOT to gloat or anything, but those of you who were all 'OMG GUYS STOP BEING SO NEGATIVE IT IS CLEARLY NOT A FAKE SHEESH' - have you learned anything from this? i sincerely hope so.
> sayin!



But maybe Molly McCormick really wants to weigh 800 lbs. and is an ex-heroin addict. She's probably just busy shooting her show.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 31, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> But maybe Molly McCormick really wants to weigh 800 lbs. and is an ex-heroin addict. She's probably just busy shooting her show.



Pft. Ya, into her veins.


----------



## pudgy (Jul 31, 2007)

667 posts and no Jack Bauer!?
I think not.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 31, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> um.... ow?



I can do that! Just on the ground though.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok so NOT to gloat or anything, but those of you who were all 'OMG GUYS STOP BEING SO NEGATIVE IT IS CLEARLY NOT A FAKE SHEESH' - have you learned anything from this? i sincerely hope so.
> sayin!



It's that lack of a saaaaaaaaaaaaa-lute!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 1, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I so dig my equation!!!.....Looks like I am getting a 'panking!!
> 
> 'Panking!...yays!



That long math is so last week...... just write it like this





=


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 1, 2007)

spamgasm @[email protected]


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 1, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> You know...Athena may have been a fake but I must say...Megan McCormick is a hotty!



Oh how funny. 

Well, everyone, just when you think this thread could not get any stranger, guess what? It does!!!!!

It appears that, not only does our young friend Mateo share an IP address with our fake friend Athena, but they also share the same computer. Without giving out too much info, (you know we mods have our ways), it appears that Mateo and Athena are either one in the same, or very close roommates. (I mentioned to you all in an earlier post in this thread that I thought that Athena was a guy.)

OK Matt, what gives????


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG, that's just too much. Good work mods!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> OMG, that's just too much. Good work mods!



Thanks, my sweet. All in a days work.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> That long math is so last week...... just write it like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its just so true. 

also..thats my bum.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Oh how funny.
> 
> Well, everyone, just when you think this thread could not get any stranger, guess what? It does!!!!!
> 
> ...








Matthena = pwnd, but good.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Oh how funny.
> 
> Well, everyone, just when you think this thread could not get any stranger, guess what? It does!!!!!
> 
> ...




You are so Fab!!!..........wow!..yay!

Gosh....reading mateo's endlessly one liner posts.......and....I am noticing a remarkable similarity.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 1, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> You are so Fab!!!..........wow!..yay!
> 
> Gosh....reading mateo's endlessly one liner posts.......and....I am noticing a remarkable similarity.



Thank you lovely one. 


Yeah, I kinda thought that when pointed out, the strong similarities might become obvious to others.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm sad it took us this long. not to figure it was 20 lbs. of crazy in a 10 lbs. bag (or maybe 130 lbs in a 50 lbs. bag) but that we, a nation of boob-tube obsessees, couldn't PLACE her! I mean, he/she could've at least picked something from...COP ROCK, you know? or Arliss.

ahahaha. Arliss.

Sorry. So anyway. 

ELLE may eat it yet---what if we find out that McCormick is wanting to be a fatty and posting under ATHENA?

you know? 

gobble gobble.

i should've read further. HE. not he/she. HE HE HE.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2007)

On a totally related note, I saw a cement mixer with the logo on the side, and a little catchphrase thingy. It said, "Nobody gets *STIFFER *than we do!"

No, I don't know how it's relevant, but dammit, it is.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

I get that men pretend to be women. And that skinny men pretend to be fat/gaining women. I've seen it and heard about it before.

Who can shed some light on that? And not a scourge against liars or anything, but some real psychological insight (I'm lookin' at you, RenWoman!). 

Is it that they like every single aspect of that preference and want to get as much as possible? See it from every side? Why would they want the adulation and arousal of men, if they're not gay? I have answers to that, but I want to hear from others. Spill.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> You know...Athena may have been a fake but I must say...Megan McCormick is a hotty!





Shall I tell you what YOU are?


ahem.


----------



## mateo4531 (Aug 1, 2007)

It's all true.

I know I'm going to be banned so I'll just say what I have to say and then be done with it.

Do I wish I was Athena? Sometimes yeah. Am I happy to be Matt? Most of the time yes. It's kind of hard to explain. I don't find men attractive in the least and yet I find myself thinking of what it would be like to be a woman.

I realize this is a lot to take in and most of you probably think I'm out of my mind but I think I'm relatively sane. 

I just apologize for leading all of you on and for keeping this whole charade going for way too long.

I still love Dimensions and I wish the best to all of you!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2007)

screwy.

........


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 1, 2007)

Moral of the story: Had you been honest about your fantasies, at best you would have gotten a few catty jabs.



mateo4531 said:


> It's all true.
> 
> I know I'm going to be banned so I'll just say what I have to say and then be done with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane (Aug 1, 2007)

mateo4531 said:


> It's all true.
> 
> I know I'm going to be banned so I'll just say what I have to say and then be done with it.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Matt, I've known pre and post surgical transexuals. As a rule, they aren't just out to fool someone.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

sure ya do...


Your alter ego, tho....Said all sorts of stereotypical, deeply offensive shite.

Go pound sand.






mateo4531 said:


> It's all true.
> 
> I know I'm going to be banned so I'll just say what I have to say and then be done with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

is mateo the guy who needed comfort too? seriously.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 1, 2007)

and he'd have gotten away with it too if it hadn't been for those meddling kids and that...dog.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

Man..thinking about all that crap he posted about swollen limbs and broken toilets and just getting more pissed by the minute.


You fail at the internet.




I need to re-think pot.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> Sorry, Matt, I've known pre and post surgical transexuals. As a rule, they aren't just out to fool someone.



I agree. I'm not buying the gender dysphoric claim. This kind stuff is a perfect example Internet fantasy wank fodder.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

mustangbbw said:


> wow that is hott yes take before and after pictures



now i'm picturing how funny the before and after pix would be. Especially since one would BE A MAN.

oh, you crazy kids! comfort needed, indeed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Oh how funny.
> 
> Well, everyone, just when you think this thread could not get any stranger, guess what? It does!!!!!
> 
> ...



Now I feel so icky for flirting and PM'ing with this guy.........I should have known there was something wrong with him  :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> and he'd have gotten away with it too if it hadn't been for those meddling kids and that...dog.


.

Oh sweet Jesus, I hate when it won't let me rep you again.....:kiss2:


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I feel so icky for flirting and PM'ing with this guy.........I should have known there was something wrong with him  :doh:



don't worry! he's a lesbian. it's all good.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> don't worry! he's a lesbian. it's all good.



I thought he was bi?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2007)

rad...............


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I thought he was bi?



he's both!

the sad thing, i'm guessing that photo of grandma was his real granny. like she wants to be dragged into this shit! no need to post granny so she can be picked up for VeryHotGrannies.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2007)

You know, I think that the first clue was that one of his first posts on the board was in this thread, saying that us making fun of "Athena" was ridiculous and should stop.

And then about the Gwen post?

Ugh.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> the sad thing, i'm guessing that photo of grandma was his real granny. like she wants to be dragged into this shit! no need to post granny so she can be picked up for VeryHotGrannies.


Hey, that site hasn't had any good updates in a while. Mind your own business.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Hey, that site hasn't had any good updates in a while. Mind your own business.



give it 30 years and we'll both be there, Carrie


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I think that the first clue was that one of his first posts on the board was in this thread, saying that us making fun of "Athena" was ridiculous and should stop.
> 
> And then about the Gwen post?
> 
> Ugh.


I'm a little grumpy with myself for finding that stupid thread for him instead of making him get off his lazy newbie ass and finding it himself. 

Grrrr.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

Just setting this down here...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=30214369

Case anyone wanted to say hi....


Hey!..He's gettin married! 

Lucky girl, eh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Just setting this down here...
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=30214369
> 
> ...



I keep wondering why there is only ONE pic of him available? Even on his myspace........

I mean I'm a fat girl and I can come up with more than one.....


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I mean I'm a fat girl and I can come up with more than one.....



Now sugar....I know you didn't mean that to sound as self loathing as it did.....

(smooch)


----------



## supersoup (Aug 1, 2007)

i like cottage cheese, flip flops, chapstick, the sound of rain on a metal roof, and sunkist cherry limeade sodas. marriages of convenience...nowhere on the list.

poor lady.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2007)

Adam, Fat|Tony, Steve-o... would they be surprised? 

I wonder. 

I bet Becky would be, though.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

I take that back!..He's ALREADY MARRIED!


Nice!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, children - grave dancing has gone on long enough. 

Thread closed.


----------

